#lubuntu-devel 2015-07-27
<ianorlin> hmm on small like 600 pixel screens when doing manual partitioning I wish the add a partition window would start a little bit higher up on the screen so I could add say a swap partition as that can get cut off sometimes
#lubuntu-devel 2015-07-30
<flexiondotorg> Hi
<flexiondotorg> I'm helping with the 15.10 Alpha 2 checklist.
<flexiondotorg> Are the Lubuntu iso image for Alpha 2 ready?
<flexiondotorg> Do you want the PowerPC images included?
<flexiondotorg> dkessel, wxl phillw ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<dkessel> flexiondotorg: i don't think i should decide that ;)
<flexiondotorg> dkessel, Fair enough :-)
<flexiondotorg> dkessel, I'm trying to get someone to commit.
<flexiondotorg> The clock is ticking.
<flexiondotorg> I think the trigger is being pulled in 11 minutes.
<flexiondotorg> wxl, ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<phillw> flexiondotorg: the A2 for i386 and AMD64 are good to go. The PPC is not.
<flexiondotorg> phillw, Thanks!
<phillw> flexiondotorg: wxl is on vacation afaik... gilir is just mad busy. I did email them earlier
<flexiondotorg> I'll mark the i386 and amd64 images as ready.
<phillw> flexiondotorg: knowing that they were both busy.. we also prepped up https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/Alpha2/Lubuntu ready to go :) (We are good at ensuring things are in place)
<phillw> flexiondotorg: THANKS :d
<flexiondotorg> phillw, OK, we are preping stuff now. Thanks for getting back to me.
<phillw> flexiondotorg: if you'd be so kind as to give me a ping on here when release is ready to go (I'm also part of lubuntu comms team, as well as a tester) We can make the announcement :)
<flexiondotorg> phillw, Sure. I'll let you know one the release announce goes out.
<phillw> thnx
<flexiondotorg> phillw, You're a go!
<phillw> flexiondotorg: thanks!!!
<wxl> flexiondotorg: phillw: so sorry i disappeared. the red eye flight did me in worse than i thought
<wxl> flexiondotorg: phillw: thanks to whoever made it happen in my absence :(
<flexiondotorg> wxl No probs :-)
<phillw> wxl: flexiondotorg did the flags, me and gsilva did the release notes.
<wxl> gsilva: thank you, too
<wxl> really appreciate it
<gsilva> No worries, that's why I'm here for
<phillw> wxl: also, me and rafaellaguna have just blitzed social media with it being out :)
<wxl> phillw: rafaellaguna: you guys are awesome
<wxl> we have such an awesome team :)
<phillw> wxl: as long as the end user sees a perfectly calm exterior, it matters not about how much work goes on behind the scenes. That's what we signed up for and take pride in doing.
<phillw> wxl: (19:07:53) vikingredwolf: daddy, Twitter, Reddit and Blog done
<phillw> viking is rafaellaguna's temp name as he moves from a bouncer
<vikingredwolf> o/
<phillw> hi vikingredwolf :D
<vikingredwolf> wxl, the spreading work is done
<phillw> wxl: we were ready about 20 hours ago :D
<phillw> didn't get any ppc done over and above what was mentioned on social media. But, as they said it was working okay with no major bitching... that does look promising as we move next to the lts again :)
<vikingredwolf> yesss!
<wxl> hai vikingredwolf
<wxl> *hugs* to all
<vikingredwolf> hello! :D
<phillw> vikingredwolf: please be aware...
<phillw> hi, after my last upgrade (debian unstable) audacity (version 2.1.x - got fromppa.launchpad.net) has simply stopped to work - no message no error nothing - anybody knows what's happening, if there is some issue with some libraries? ANd, in case, any valid substitute to suggest?
<phillw>  OK - temporary solved: (foreword - they are switching from wxgtk2.0 to 3.0 so a major writing task is undergone - the source is unstable approx. till September 2015) ....
<vikingredwolf> Audacious is getting reversed to GTK2. the GTK3 was a total disaster. There's a Qt interface that half-works.
<phillw> vikingredwolf: okies, I just caught it on linux europe group... A pretty nice group to follow. https://www.facebook.com/groups/Ike.Santos/ try it out :)
<vikingredwolf> yes, it is :)
<vikingredwolf> AND now I'm following this one: https://www.facebook.com/groups/elementary.talk
#lubuntu-devel 2015-07-31
<jarnos> Why lubuntu has mawk as awk, by default? Mawk is old version and buggy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mawk Why not use gawk?
<phillw> jarnos: it is not lubuntu's choice. mawk is installed as part of core, so is across all *buntu flavours.
<jarnos> phillw, but you could add gawk package and make it default awk, right?
<phillw> no, the flavours have no control over the 'core'. That needs to be taken up with the team that handles that part directly. as a start point, try #ubuntu+1 channel and they should be able to direct you to where / who to ask about the reasoning behind that decision.
<phillw> jarnos: on the meantime http://askubuntu.com/questions/561621/choosing-awk-version-on-ubuntu-14-04 should be of some assistance to you.
<jarnos> phillw, other flavours such as Xubuntu have gawk installed as well by default. I think they use gawk by default as it has higher priority.
<phillw> sudo update-alternatives --config awk
<phillw> shows gawk as my default
<phillw> I'm running 15.04
<phillw> so, it appears to have changed since the LTS came out. It is doubtful that a change from mawk to gawk would be accepted as an SRU as it poses an issue of breaking anybody's scripts they have written around mawk. As evidenced by the OP in that post I flagged up.
<phillw> I'm surmising that they keep mawk available precisely for that reason.
<jarnos> phillw, and still they don't update mawk.
<phillw> jarnos: what version of lubuntu are you using?
<jarnos> phillw, they all use an old version http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mawk&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<jarnos> phillw, according to http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=lubuntu&pkglist=true&version=15.04#pkglist lubuntu 15.04 does not have gawk installed by default, so I suppose you have installed it afterwards.
<phillw> not me.. i do not use awk :D
<phillw> it may be part of the -dev suite, which I do have
<jarnos> phillw, but maybe as a dependency for another package you have installed.
<phillw> jarnos: indeed, I have just powered up a VM with 15.10 on and mawk is the only option.
<phillw> my system has that many additions to it, I keep VM's for testing :D
<jarnos> phillw,  "apt-cache rdepends -i --installed --recurse gawk |less" could show which package caused gawk to be installed.
<phillw> my VM system.. libguest :D
<phillw> which happens to be about the 2nd thing I install on a new machine :)
<phillw> but, you say xubuntu 15.04 uses gawk and not mawk?
<jarnos> phillw, I am not 100% sure, but it has both gawk and mawk installed by default: http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=xubuntu&pkglist=true&version=15.04#pkglist
<phillw> jarnos: let me grab the iso and install it onto a VM.. it will take a short while, so don't think i have forgotten about you!
<jarnos> phillw, ok
<phillw> gawk is in the manifest.. so saves that step :)
<phillw> and is not in the lubuntu mainfest.
<phillw> manifest
<phillw> jarnos: I can ask Julien to look into it, but as we are currently over sized on the desktop ISO I doubt he will be wanting to add anything to the manifest, when faced with trimming it.
<phillw> All the other flavours have gone to DVD sized ISO's, lubuntu is the sole flavour that still has CD sized (and also the sole flavour that has alternate for the lower powered legacy machines that cannot run ubiquity).
<jarnos> phillw, oh, not all older PCs can be booted using USB drive :(
<phillw> which is why we face difficult decisions with what to leave out.. the recent cull of language packs and fonts has caused issues... :(
<jarnos> phillw, file size of mawk_1.3.3-17ubuntu2_amd64.deb is 78870 whereas file size of gawk_4.0.1+dfsg-2.1ubuntu2_amd64.deb is 781466, about 10 times as big :o
<phillw> possibly why it is not on lubuntu. I'd hazard a guess that Julien culled it in a previous session of putting the ISO on to a 'diet'.
<jarnos> In the description mawk advertises "Mawk is smaller and much faster than gawk." but check this out: https://code.google.com/p/original-mawk/issues/detail?id=34
<phillw> gawk is 653944 whilst mawk is 117768 on my 15.04 system
<jarnos> phillw, ok, I just told size reported by apt-cache show
<phillw> wb jarnos :)
<jarnos> phillw, thanks. It was not good idea to run the test script in the link I posted with current mawk. I couldn't stop it by Ctrl-C.
<phillw> he he... you got to love VMs :D
<phillw> if the answer to the question "could something go wrong?" is yes... sandbox it :D A pre-installed VM takes a minute to start up :)
<phillw> he he, no wonder xubuntu can have gawk in it... ISO is over 1GB in size!
<jarnos> phillw, the first mawk command never finished. If you replace mawk by gawk in it, it is pretty fast. So quite the opposite that mawk description claims.
<phillw> well, make that ~ 1GB :)
<phillw> it is doubtful that Julien will add 1/2 a Mb onto the ISO just for gawk when faced with taking more things off it.
<jarnos> phillw, but I think it is important that the base system is reliable.
<phillw> So, it will go down as a "won't fix" I'm afraid.
<phillw> jarnos: it is important that it supports the Japanese language - but the fonts have been removed. They have far more chance of being added back in. People who use awk will be expected to have enough technical knowledge to fathom out installing gawk if they need it.
<jarnos> phillw, I hope they finally update mawk at least.
<phillw> Julien is stuck between a rock and a hard place as to what is stripped out to maintain CD sized ISO
<phillw> can you look up what version of mawk is in debian repo?
<phillw> if it is a newer version, then I can ask Julien to request it be added to the ubuntu repo so it is picked up in the build.
<phillw> bbs .. lunch time
<jarnos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mawk/+bug/1332114
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1332114 in mawk (Ubuntu) "Please update mawk to latest upstream release" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<jarnos> phillw, it is still 1.3.3-17 in Debian:  https://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=mawk
<phillw> in that case, it needs a sponsor in debian to pull in the newer version. Once it is in debian, it will trickle down into ubuntu (or can be manually asked for to speed things up). But, it has to be in debian repo first.
<phillw> And, with that, I'm not running away but I have some other stuff to do as it is end of month for parent's company. I auto-join here, so please feel free to ping me with progress / questions.
#lubuntu-devel 2015-08-02
<pepshan> hi
#lubuntu-devel 2016-08-02
<lynorian> ok 2 testcases down
<wxl> yay thank you kindly lynorian
#lubuntu-devel 2016-08-03
<lynorianlap> hello from live session this will be all tests for amd 64 being done and then just needing 2 more for i386
<lynorianlap> afte I finsih this one
<developer32> hi
<developer32> can someone help me?
<lynorian> hello
<lynorian> Wow Another respin
<tsimonq2> yeah
<tsimonq2> o/ lynorian
<lynorian> well at least all 6 testcases I did seemed to work well yesterday
<tsimonq2> good :)
#lubuntu-devel 2016-08-04
<lynorian>  bug 1307994 does this have any reprocussions on the powerpc release for 14.04.5 but I did not have that with amd 64
<ubot93> bug 1307994 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity does not split and resize partitions when told to" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1307994
<tsimonq2> wxl: ^
<wxl> i actually don't think it's ppc specific
<lynorian> wierd I don't get it with amd 64
<lynorian> is it with mbr and having too many primary partitions?
<wxl> as i remember there's soemthing rather specific you need to do. something rather odd.
<wxl> i need someone to check i386
<wxl> G
<wxl> stupid caps
<lynorian> ok half of i386 done
<ac2> Hi, is there any gpg signature or key available to verify the .iso file download on the lubuntu website?
<tsimonq2> ac2: which website?
<tsimonq2> ac2: (we have one official but another one is commonly confused as the real one)
<ac2> lubunutu.net
<tsimonq2> ac2: that's not our website
<ac2> tsimonq2: do I have that correctly?
<tsimonq2> ac2: our website is lubuntu.me
<tsimonq2> ac2: that *used* to be our website, but it moved
<ac2> tsimonq2: the .net looks like a clone
<tsimonq2> yes, it is now, but just use .me in the future :)
<ac2> right I guess I still can seem to find any pgp signature file to verify the .iso file
<tsimonq2> ac2: can you get me the link of the file you downloaded?
<tsimonq2> (where you downloaded it from)
<ac2> tsimonq2: downloaded it from lubuntu.me/downloads  - the 64-bit desktop version
<tsimonq2> ac2: ok, I mean, what's the *exact* ?
<ac2> tsimonq2: oh okay
<ac2> tsimonq2: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04.4/release/lubuntu-14.04.4-desktop-amd64.iso
<tsimonq2> ac2: we're actually releasing 14.04.5 today, so I would recommend waiting ;)
<tsimonq2> ac2: or use 16.04.1 :)
<tsimonq2> ac2: but if you REALLY want to verify the image, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto
<tsimonq2> wxl: hey, ping
<ac2> tsimonq2: haha very nice
<ac2> just out of curisoity, what's the significant difference between 14.04 and 16.04?
<tsimonq2> ac2: systemd :P
<tsimonq2> either way, one was released in 2014 and the other in 2016
<tsimonq2> wxl: dude, I need to talk to you, I see you in #lubuntu-offtopic :P
<ac2> tsimonq2: what system do you stick with?
<tsimonq2> wxl: what's the deal with PPC and do we plan on releasing it?
<tsimonq2> ac2: I'm running the development release that will become 16.10
<tsimonq2> wxl: (for 14.04.5)
<tsimonq2> ac2: I recommend 16.04.1 either way
<ac2> tsimonq2: right on, I appreciate the help. One last thing
<ac2> tsimonq2: who's signature is used to sign the .iso files
<tsimonq2> ac2: I don't think it's PGP, I could be wrong though
<tsimonq2> ac2: I think it's just a regular hash
<tsimonq2> ac2: I'm not an expert on this ;)
<ac2> tsimonq2: not to worry, thansk again
<wxl> tsimonq2: yes. that resize thing is not a showstopper in my mind, as long as we have it in the release notes
<ac2> tsimonq2: hey sorry to jump back on here
<tsimonq2> ac2: it's fine :)
<ac2> tsimonq2: but are the same keys used to sign both ubuntu and lubuntu iso files?
<tsimonq2> wxl: alright, just waiting for global
<tsimonq2> ac2: it's totally fine that you are here, you'll just probably get more people to answer if you go to #lubuntu ;)
<wxl> marked as ready fwiw
<tsimonq2> \o/
<tsimonq2> wxl: can't wait for stgraber to approve that PR :P
<wxl> yuup
<ac2> tsimonq2: I sent a similar question towards #lubuntu's way but not seemed to want to take a stabbed at it
<tsimonq2> wxl: also, I have something that I want to show you
<tsimonq2> wxl: see https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/ ?
<wxl> yup
<tsimonq2> wxl: wouldn't it be awesome if we had one for Lubuntu?
<wxl> yup
<tsimonq2> wxl: https://github.com/tsimonq2/lubuntu-manual
<wxl> you want to be wiki/docs team leader?
<tsimonq2> wxl: temporarily I think that would be a good solution, because if we have this manual and people commit to it, we might have someone who can step up
<tsimonq2> wxl: but I'm willing to put the work into this :)
<wxl> my only problem with that is that there's no "vision" and there's no person to manage all the random drive by contributions to ensure they keep to that vision
<wxl> we need someone to make it their baby
<wxl> otherwise it ends up being as chaotic as the wiki
<wxl> it needs to be systematic, like we need to have x and y and z and then we call out for contributions to those items
<tsimonq2> my stance is that I would love to step up, it should just be until we have someone else that is willing to step up
<tsimonq2> so I'm willing to put a lot of work into it
<wxl> it's hard to do multiple jobs at once really
<wxl> i know you have the energy for it
<wxl> but what about time, especially with school looming on the horizon?
<tsimonq2> well it shouldn't be high-maintenance with the little changes that happens to Lubuntu packages :P
<wxl> it's all the work to get everything documented
<wxl> i mean, really our documentation is terrible
<tsimonq2> well I think there just needs to be an initial push
<wxl> it's wide in scope and detail but misses a lot of fundamentals
<tsimonq2> once we have that push and something to work with, it's just a matter of updating it every six months
<wxl> yeah i think the biggest challenge will be the former issue
<tsimonq2> I'm willing to do most of that work
<wxl> and i don't think that will be a thing that happens in days, but in weeks, maybe months
<tsimonq2> I'm willing to say weeks
<wxl> can you write me out a *detailed* proposal of what you plan to do?
<wxl> i'd like to see a table of contents included in that
<wxl> make a whole outline for the whole thing if you want to really wow me
<tsimonq2> sure, give me an hour or two
<ac2> if I had more technical knowledge I would love to help you guys out
<wxl> ac2: we're just talking about documentation, so i doubt it needs much
<ac2> how big is the development group for lubuntu
<tsimonq2> small
<tsimonq2> very small
<wxl> tsimonq2: we also need like "for dummies" level instructions on how to contribute
<tsimonq2> ac2: we have me and wxl, then two more people with positions (Rafael on artwork and Julien on coding), then two more people that help us test regularly
<tsimonq2> wxl: yeah, good idea
<wxl> we have lots of little community contributions, but those are the consistent ones
<ac2> what kind of testing is involved?
<tsimonq2> ac2: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing
<wxl> ac2: basically using a virtual machine, following some steps, and reporting it as pass or fail. pretty simple stuff.
<ac2> hah that exactly what I'm trying to do
<tsimonq2> ac2: iso.qa.ubuntu.com will help ;)
<wxl> the hardest part is simply following the formal process
<wxl> but that's also the easy part XD
<tsimonq2> wxl: so a detailed proposal for the Lubuntu Manual or for docs in general?
<wxl> tsimonq2: for now, the manual
<tsimonq2> processes etc.
<tsimonq2> alright
<wxl> tsimonq2: i think if you achieve a modicum of success, mybe we'll make you team leader, with the intention that you would create a larger proposal for docs to in turn hand off to a new leader
<tsimonq2> wxl: good idea
<wxl> ac2: you're welcome to join the team. there are no requirements. your help would be most appreciated.
<ac2> wxl: ya really want to test out the DE, using virtualbox
<ac2> wxl: although still scratching my head on this gpg sig verification, getting "BAD signature" readouts
<wxl> ac2: gpg can be difficult. it's sensitive to non-printing characters.
<tsimonq2> wxl: he's looking to verify the ISO
<wxl> tsimonq2: well it SOUNDS like he wants to verify the hashes
<wxl> ac2: did you get the keys specified when you tried to verify the gpg against the hashes from the keyserver?
<wxl> ac2: maybe repeating your steps might be helpful
<tsimonq2> wxl: add me to https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-wiki-docs please?
<wxl> doner
<teward> wxl: it seems to me like he's trying to do what Debian does and have GPG-signatures they can verify the ISOs against
<tsimonq2> thanks wxl
<teward> rather than 'verify the hashes'
<teward> unless the hashes are GPG Signed
<wxl> they are
<wxl> if you look at the instructions..
<teward> wxl: E:LimitedInternetAccessDueToDNSBreakage
<teward> but i believe you're right
<ac2> wxl: I grabbed the SHA256SUMS.gpg key from ubuntu 16.04 which outputed  0xFBB75451 0xEFE21092
<teward> i just can't find the sigs on the server
<wxl> teward: E:GetYourCrapFixedDudeAndQuitComplainingSheesh
<teward> wxl: E:StopYellingItsMyISPsFault
<tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> teward: E:YeahRightAndWhyTheHellAreWeTalkingLikeThisANyways
<teward> wxl: Kernel Panic: process `wxl` tried to kill SystemD, dying... *hard freeze*
<tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> i'm going to hard freeze you.
<teward> ANYWAYS
<tsimonq2> hahahahahaa
<wxl> ac2: did you verify the signatures?
<ac2> wxl: which i downloaded from ubuntu's keyserver but when verified agianst the iso, i get "bad signature"
<wxl> ac2: did you check those keys and that they are ubuntu's though?
<wxl> gpg --list-keys --with-fingerprint 0xFBB75451 0xEFE21092
<wxl> ac2: and how are you trying to chgeck the iso?
<ac2> wxl: the fingerprints match from the ubuntu website
<wxl> basically the process is this:
<wxl> 1. get the iso, SUMS, SUMS.gpg
<wxl> 2. verify SUMS with SUMS.gpg
<wxl> 3. if missing keys, get keys
<wxl> 4. check fingerprints of keys
<wxl> 5. verify SUMS with SUMS.gpg
<wxl> 6. check SUMS against iso
<wxl> if you already have a degree of trust with ubuntu, the only necessary part of that is #6.
<wxl> #1-5 is necessary to prove that the SUMS were generated by who they say they are, i.e. ubuntu
<wxl> if i was a malicious entity, perhaps i could modify the SUMS with values of my own liking that are consistent with malicious files that i put on the server and made appear like the isos
<wxl> however, i would not be able to gpg encode those SUMS with someone else's private key
<ac2> wxl: ahah right, alright give me moment to double check my steps here
<wxl> so one of two things would happen in this case. either i would gpg encode with my own key and put my key in place. this would cause no signature failure, and it might show the right text (Ubuntu CD Image Automatic Signing Key) etc. but the fingerprint would be wrong. or the hope would be that no one would verify the SUMS with the gpg key, in which case, there'd be a bad signature
<wxl> one thing that may cause problems is if you copy and paste the SUMS or SUMS.gpg from the web. better to just download
<wxl> </gpg lesson>
<ac2> wxl: its step six that isn't working, and it could be that the sums I have are for just ubuntu 16.04 and not lubuntu cause I don't receive any "ok" on the iso
<wxl> pastebin me the sums you're using
<ac2> wxl: http://pastebin.com/yW3myMhd
<ac2> wait pasted the wrong on
<ac2> wxl: sorry had to generate a new one http://pastebin.com/pBpcSByz
<wxl> ac2: none of those are applicable to any lubuntu images. if you can't grep the file and find lubuntu in there, it won't work. neither will this work for xubuntu, kubuntu, netboot, etc.
<ac2> thats what I figured
<ac2> wxl: where do you get the appropriate files for lubuntu
<wxl> ac2: did you download from lubuntu.me?
<ac2> yes
<ac2> wait i think i found it
<ac2> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/
<wxl> if you grab one of the links you can back up one level
<wxl> yep
<wxl> you figured it out
<wxl> tsimonq2: think we should add a link to sums?
<ac2> haha yes indeed
<tsimonq2> wxl: yeah
<ac2> hahaha yes please
<wxl> tsimonq2: you want to do that? :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: WE DID IT
<tsimonq2> wxl: STGRABER MERGED
<tsimonq2> :D
<ac2> what do you guys recommend as min requirements for virtualbox?
<wxl> yay!
<wxl> ac2: whatever vbox recommends.
<wxl> you need to have enough memory for everything you have running on your machine plus whatever memory you're going to allocate to your vm
<wxl> lubuntu's min requirements can be as low as 256
<wxl> that being said, you could have 512 and be fine
<ac2> verry nice, looking forward to making it apart of my workflow
<wxl> tsimonq2: um, are you going to take care of those SUMS links?
<tsimonq2> aorry
<tsimonq2> *sorry
<tsimonq2> doing now
<tsimonq2> which page?
<tsimonq2> and what am I linking?
<wxl> maybe to the main directory
<tsimonq2> argh you know what needs to be done better than I do, can you do it please?
<wxl> with a link of instructions on how to verify
<wxl> oh fine
<wxl> make me log in
 * wxl grumbles
<lynorian> I was working on one on launchpad but it was all by myself and someone was like we will be switching to lxqt soon this is a waste of time
<tsimonq2> lynorian: whatever, I'm doing it anyways :P
<tsimonq2> don't forget LTS releases!
<lynorian> tsimonq2, have any plans for what to write for the lubuntu manual
<tsimonq2> lynorian: soon
<tsimonq2> lynorian: it would also help to do it under Sphinx, here's something basic I have: https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/
<lynorian> yeah I agree
<tsimonq2> wait that's not mine :)
<tsimonq2> lynorian: https://github.com/tsimonq2/lubuntu-manual
<lynorian> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgSxGaSy-8s this is a talk from a year ago from that person
<tsimonq2> I know Aaron :)
 * lynorian thinks about writing something similar to software.rst 
<tsimonq2> wow this spec is taking a long time
<tsimonq2> but I think this is the hardest part
<wxl> told you
<wxl> it's not simple
<tsimonq2> wxl: it only gets better from here
<tsimonq2> like I said, this is the hardest part
<tsimonq2> the rest is easy and fun ;)
<tsimonq2> wxl: and be quiet :P
<tsimonq2> I'm up to 3 pages already!
<tsimonq2> wxl: GLOBAL IS OUT
<tsimonq2> wxl: permission to release?
<wxl> tsimonq2: gogogo
<tsimonq2> gogogogogogogogogogooooooooooooooo
#lubuntu-devel 2016-08-05
<tsimonq2> wxl: http://tsimonq2.net/misc/Lubuntu%20Manual%20Spec.pdf
<tsimonq2> wxl: what do you think?
<wxl> i like what i see tsimonq2
<wxl> you should basically go through each and every single icon
<wxl> that said, i'd encourage you to look at things like languages
<wxl> including how to change the system language and/or the keyboard language
<tsimonq2> yeah
<tsimonq2> I have that in there
<wxl> you did? huh i missed it
<wxl> yep missed it
<tsimonq2> page 4
<tsimonq2> :P
<wxl> troubleshooting section would be nice too
<tsimonq2> shoot I forgot about a "reporting bugs" section
<wxl> yes
<tsimonq2> oh I forgot, one sec
<wxl> OH
<wxl> and where to get more help
<tsimonq2> Unit193: stgraber put queuebot in here, just so you know
<tsimonq2> oh yeah!
<wxl> e.g. mailing list, irc, etc
<wxl> yay queuebot
<tsimonq2> I thought he should know
<tsimonq2> wxl: when I talk about support, I should talk about being as specific as possible, etc.
<wxl> yep
<tsimonq2> wxl: all the things we sort of learned but don't really come to mind on a daily basis
<wxl> exactly
<wxl> also, tsimonq2: good job
<tsimonq2> wxl: yeah that took me on and off 7 hours so...
<tsimonq2> :P
<wxl> tsimonq2: good job on that outline. now get it on your repo and then post it on lubuntu-devel and talk about your plan. ask for input/help
<tsimonq2> wxl: get the PDF on the Manual repo?
<wxl> tsimonq2: maybe in sphinx format? :)
<wxl> that does have a section on how to contreibute to the manual right?
<tsimonq2> oh no actually
<tsimonq2> well in the spec ;)
<wxl> there should be clear instructions
<wxl> somewhere at least
<tsimonq2> alright one minute
<wxl> it's reasonable to have a CONTRIBUTING file in the repo
<wxl> if you do it in md and have screenshots that would be super duper ideal
<wxl> that's another thing this manual should have. lots of screenshots.
<wxl> but do it like code
<teward> wxl: "Would you like some text with your screenshots?" type of deal is still bad though :Lp
<wxl> incremental improvement
<wxl> i.e. do the text first
<wxl> teward: yes yes dear :)
<teward> :P
<tsimonq2> wxl: that's the plan
<wxl> tsimonq2: i figured as such, but it's worth saying
<tsimonq2> :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: what should I respond with if people say, "we already have a Lubuntu Manual" ?
<tsimonq2> wxl: it's managed under Bazaar, first big mistake :P
<tsimonq2> wxl: it's also really outdated
<wxl> tsimonq2: i would merge anything relevant there into this project
<wxl> tsimonq2: also, it should be documented on the wiki page
<tsimonq2> wxl: but the syntax on that Lubuntu manual is ugly :P
<tsimonq2> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-wiki-docs/lubuntu-manual/trunk/view/head:/installation/installation.tex
<tsimonq2> eew
<tsimonq2> I don't even know how to read that...
<tsimonq2> wxl: did we ever *finish* a Lubuntu Manual?
<teward> lol tex file
<tsimonq2> what's a tex file?
<tsimonq2> PLEASE tell me it's an old format that's not used anymore... lol
<wxl> the only person that i've ever known to actually put any time in a manual was lynorian
<wxl> tex is a very legitimate format
<wxl> unfortunately it's a little obtuse
<tsimonq2> yeah
<tsimonq2> wxl: so sticking with Sphinx is a good idea?
<wxl> i think so
<tsimonq2> great
<wxl> i do know that lynorian made a lot of contributions to that recently so it would be wise to use any of that content possible
<wxl> ultimately sphinx and tex are SORT of similar
<wxl> but sphinx is far more updated
<tsimonq2> wxl: if anything, instead of GitHub (although it could be used as a mirror of sorts and could accept pull requests on there as well), you could possibly add me as an admin of ~lubuntu-wiki-docs so I can just push the Git repo to Launchpad as well
<tsimonq2> wxl: your choice, do you want to wait?
<wxl> i think that would be wise
<wxl> for now, it's fine where it is
<tsimonq2> wxl: former or latter?
<tsimonq2> oh ok
<tsimonq2> wxl: I actually have the ability to push to LP, mind if I just use it as a mirror for now?
<wxl> sure
<wxl> most important thing is involve the community
<tsimonq2> awesome
<tsimonq2> then there will be multiple methods to make PRs, some people hate GitHub, some people hate Launchpad, it's the best of both worlds I think
<wxl> you might want to look for info like https://stackoverflow.com/questions/725811/is-sphinx-better-than-latex-in-writing-manuals-books to make an argument about why we should switch to sphinx
<wxl> https://www.varnish-cache.org/docs/2.1/phk/sphinx.html
<lynorian> yes restructered text is a lot easier than tex
<lynorian> I think only real reason to use tex is like complex math homework
<lynorian> Also even getting a pdf out of that manual was hard
<lynorian> tsimonq2, ^
<tsimonq2> wxl: ^
<wxl> tsimonq2: ^
<wxl> lynorian: ^
<tsimonq2> wxl: ok
<tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> i used to use tex for math homework
<wxl> well, note taking really
<tsimonq2> rofl
<wxl> i'd make pdfs out of it
<wxl> but tex requires a lot of moving parts
<lynorian> and free space for everything
<lynorian> `sudo apt-get install texlive-full --dry-run `
<wxl> *J* 7?
 * wxl checks to see if J is close to S
<tsimonq2> wxl: ##tsimonq2 :P
<wxl> oh jeez
<lynorian> did rafeal make the manual icon
<tsimonq2> lynorian: s/apt-get/apt/
<tsimonq2> lynorian: yep
#lubuntu-devel 2016-08-06
<tsimonq2> wxl: I assume you didn't ignore queuebot here? :O
<wxl> tsimonq2: exactly. you can ignore per channel with irssi, too.
<tsimonq2> wxl: cool :D
<lynorian> https://gist.github.com/dfcfcb000515c5943c96f5c690e90a1e working on the manual some
<tsimonq2> lynorian: pull request and I'll accept it!
<tsimonq2> :D
<tsimonq2> I check my email fairly often so PRs will get in quick
<wxl> yay!
<wxl> go manual team!
<tsimonq2> got pulled away, finishing CONTRIBUTING.md soon
<lynorian> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu#PowerPC_systems has dead links for powerbooks and openpower systems
<tsimonq2> lynorian: ack PR 1
<tsimonq2> \o/
<ac2> hey guys, anyone around that has run into any issues connecting wifi through virtualbox?
<ac2> or should I be directing this towards #lubuntu
<lynorian> ac2 probably in #lubuntu
<lynorian> if it was only with say 16.10 the development release then here would be the proper place
<datadevil> hi. I was wondering if I can download an iso of the qt based version to try on my chromebook
<tsimonq2> datadevil: that's currently in the works, sorry
<datadevil> oh ok
<datadevil> good to know. So the best option is still to install minimal cd like it says on the site?
<ac2> hey, could any help me troubleshoot a vm running lubuntu?
<ac2> it appeards the display goes black right after login and have a feeling its issue with the monitor settings
#lubuntu-devel 2016-08-07
<tsimonq2> ac2: weird. What graphics are on the host system?
#lubuntu-devel 2017-07-31
<lubot6> multibootscomputer was added by: multibootscomputer
<lubot6> <multibootscomputer> Hello Im from indonesia
<lubot6> <Schyken> Heyo! I'm from Arizona (USA). Welcome!
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> Hi @multibootscomputer
<lubot6> <bashfulrobot> @Schyken, Where abouts? I usually head to Mesa/Phoenix in March.
<lubot6> <Schyken> @bashfulrobot, I'm in Tucson. Oh cool! :D Phoenix is really nice.
<lubot6> <Schyken> What do you think of our spicy weather? :P
<lubot6> <bashfulrobot> It's great. I spent a bunch of time in Mexico for a job, so... I can deal. Plus we are supposed to get 36 (Celsius) here in Vancouver this week.
<lubot6> <Schyken> @bashfulrobot, Ooh! Definitely spicy in Mexico, you've got it in the bag. Wow, that's pretty high for Vc, isn't it?
<lubot6> <bashfulrobot> VERY
<lubot6> <Schyken> I bet people are going to be very distraught lol. When the heatwave hit the UK a month or two ago, I don't think there was anyone not up in arms about the heat
 * lynorian is in california
#lubuntu-devel 2017-08-01
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne It might fix the dhcpcd problems if you were to release the changes you made in lp:lubuntu-default-settings to the archive. ;)
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne In my mind, it justifies the release.
<lubot6> <julienlavergne> @tsimonq2, Not sure, the change should only autostart dhcpcd
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne, Which should probably fix the issue.
<lubot6> <julienlavergne> Well you told me the bug was still here when you start the stuff
<lubot6> <julienlavergne> Or wxl, I don't remember
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> That was me. :)
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> Well my theory is that if dhcpcd is running, it won't take 5 minutes to boot the image, and it will use dhcpcd instead of manager.
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> s/manager/nm/
<lubot6> <julienlavergne> I'll push it tonight, it's harmless now after the alpha release
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> Sure, great :)
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> But while you're here, I'd also like to talk to you about lubuntu-default-settings in general.
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne Do we still support those extra sessions, and would you have any reservations/hesitations about removing them?
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> i.e. lxgames and nexus7
<lubot6> <julienlavergne> The ones on the extra packages ? Why ? Are they broken ?
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> Not as far as I can tell.
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> But to be fair, I haven't tried it lately.
<lubot6> <julienlavergne> As long as it's working, no need to worry :-)
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> Sure, I'm just wondering if we still need to keep a Nexus 7 session around ;)
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> Anyways, I was wondering if you would be opposed to playing with the package and at minimum splitting the Qt default settings from the GTK ones and maybe having like a "share" or a "common" package. The reason for doing this is because it seems the Qt image pulls in a minimal LXDE session because of this package,
<lubot6> <julienlavergne> That could be renaming "touch screen session" :-)
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne, sure ;)
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2, @julienlavergne So would you be opposed to me playing with this and sending you a merge proposal? :)
<lubot6> <julienlavergne> @tsimonq2, Not yet
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> Oh?
<lubot6> <julienlavergne> The problem on the Qt image should be fixed by playing with recommends/suggests
<lubot6> <julienlavergne> I think I commit something already in lubuntu-default-settings
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne, But won't packages not be installed when on the GTK image, or are all of the packages it depends on in the seed already?
<lubot6> <julienlavergne> Also, we have to move the settings to put them on only 1 directory, it's currently too messy
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> Sure
<lubot6> <julienlavergne> If we need to split, we can do it at this moment, to avoid too many Breaks/Replaces
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> You mean, at the same time as splitting?
<lubot6> <julienlavergne> @tsimonq2, They should be on the gtk image, if not we have to add them
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne, Ok
<lubot6> <julienlavergne> @tsimonq2, Yes
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> Alright.
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne So what would you like to do from here? Should we fix the Qt image first then move to reorganization, or do it all at once?
<lubot6> <julienlavergne> Let's see after the tonight update of lubuntu-default-settings
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne, ack
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> Thanks Julien!
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.3] (20170801) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.3] (20170801) has been added
<lubot6> <julienlavergne> General warning / announcement : if the daily iso are broken tomorrow (don't boot on graphical session), ping me so I can fix my mess :-)
<redwolf> boss, I need to know how much time Artwork has before freezing
<lubot6> <julienlavergne> @redwolf, UI freeze is on September 14th
<redwolf> Nice. I have trillions of things to do!
<redwolf> Like figuring out how to activate Kvantum on start-up
<redwolf> And improve the gtk theme. I already have the code from canonical
#lubuntu-devel 2017-08-02
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.3] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.3] has been marked as ready
#lubuntu-devel 2017-08-03
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> I'm going to go to bed soon and be up in 6-9 hours. When I wake up, everything should be ready for me to publish Lubuntu 16.04.3 release announcements.
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> Really? 😐
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> Yeo
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> *yep
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> Mhm
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, What about it?
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> Nothing. I guess I'll have to do some WordPress work 😐
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> 😜
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> Now go to bed!
<lubot6> frank888 was added by: frank888
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> @frank888, o/
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> *yawn*
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> Food/coffee then I'll take care of publishing the stuffs
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> (Photo, 389x276) http://i.imgur.com/92glWbn.jpg
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf Approve my email!
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf Also, send me passwords! .__.
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> Don't tell me you lost mailing lists passwords 😐
<wxl> this is the last time anyone's allowed to give them to him
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> I've lost them a long time ago and wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl wxl @wxl23 @wxl23 @wxl23 won't send me them :P
<wxl> it is his responsibility to be a good organizer
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> OMG 😂
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> Use a damn password wallet!
<wxl> seriously
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> I'll approve your mail. And remove you from spammers list 😄
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> lol
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> So in these release notes, wxl and @VikingRedwolf, I added a useful section. "What's The Difference Between Lubuntu 16.04.2 LTS?"
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> That should help clear up some confusion if there is any.
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> Between "Lubuntu 16.04.2 LTS" and what?
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> 16.04.3
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> This is the 16.04.3 announcement...
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> o___o
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> 😐
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> Ugh, I really need to script this.
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> Maybe use some APIs somewhere to automate it
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> why not simply "news on 16.04.3"? 😐
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> check your mail, Ohionian!
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, My spam filter marked you as spam .__.
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> me? or the mailing lists?
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> YOU
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> O.O
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> he's totally right XD
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> who is Adam? O.o
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Adam Conrad is the head Ubuntu Release Manager
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> The Canonical guy.
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> oh Conrad, yes
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne @VikingRedwolf wxl already knows, but I'll be applying for MOTU on August 14th https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/devel-permissions/2017-August/001153.html 😄
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> I know too
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> Oh? .__.
<wxl> yeah i mean you've only mentioned it 2349763287456238764382764823764382764872364837264327868623587346248362 times
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> btw peasants, I'll be in Scotland for a few weeks
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> that means you're in charge of the blog and STUFF
<wxl> ooo
<wxl> someone's going hunting for gingers
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> yup!
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> AYE!
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> Yo @VikingRedwolf, where my passwords at?!?
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> Hahahahahahahahaa
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> dunno, I don't have your passwords!
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> Someone send me passwords
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> "cucumber"
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> that's a password
<wxl> https://www.passwordstore.org/
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//giphy.mp4
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> https://www.enpass.io
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> I uze dat
<wxl> NO
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> it says "BEST" XD
<wxl> so does tom of finland
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2 you're not admin on mailing
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_475.mp4
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, yeah I am
<lubot6> * tsimonq2 throws http://lubuntu.me/lubuntu-16-04-3-released/ at @VikingRedwolf
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> (Photo, 678x76) http://i.imgur.com/kmMWFxy.jpg no, you're not
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> .__.
<wxl> ah
<wxl> he's a mod
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo come one
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> s/one/on/
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> (Photo, 666x400) http://i.imgur.com/mSIxuYE.jpg
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> wow i didn't know you had photos of simon
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> 😂
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> (Photo, 500x379) http://i.imgur.com/KLfB3e8.jpg
<wxl> HAHAHAHAHAH
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> wxl, according to the control panel, simon is a 'PLAIN' user
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> Ok guys, getting offtopic
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> ._.
<wxl> oh no, this is very on topic
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> why? because of the unicorn porn?
<tsimonq2> lol
<wxl> Lubuntu: The Distro That Makes Fun Of Simon™
<tsimonq2> wxl: you opposed to me mass setting an expiration date for everyone in ~lubuntu-desktop?
<tsimonq2> XD
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> I'm trying to find where can I install English UK language. grunt!
<tsimonq2> There's people in ~lubuntu-desktop for lots of time.
<wxl> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/de/94/39/de943990a23734676f49ae4a47ca95b7.jpg
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> HAHAHAHA
<wxl> i don't know
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> 😂
<wxl> it's not of not a real time so i kind of don't care
<tsimonq2> wxl: You don't care meaning "go ahead"? :D
<wxl> meaning don't bother
<wxl> http://s2.quickmeme.com/img/52/52c1bef570aa9c68b2561a157cd2776719c2556691a03f1402d3e983f7c1365a.jpg
<tsimonq2> wxl: dude, it's LITERALLY a Python program I can write
<tsimonq2> wxl: The LP API can let you do it
<wxl> i'm saying leave it
<wxl> gives us more people interested in lubuntu we can use to spam :)
<tsimonq2> bah ok
<wxl> http://images5.fanpop.com/image/photos/29200000/Captioned-pics-alvin-and-the-chipmunks-29296662-387-323.png
<wxl> http://memecrunch.com/meme/BSTNN/simon/image.gif?w=499&c=1
<tsimonq2> ffs guys, you're getting a bit annoying :)
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> my bad, you ARE moderator, simon
<wxl> this one interestingly comes up in an image search for simon
<wxl> http://themortalinstrumentssource.files.wordpress.com/2013/02/simon-lewis.png
<tsimonq2> omfg
<tsimonq2> seriously
<tsimonq2> offtopic
<tsimonq2> please
<tsimonq2> stop
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> @wxl, handsome, for a dark haired guy
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> damnit, I can't find where to change someone's password
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> WALTER, HELP
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> I hate that control panel
<wxl> install nomachine, give me your password, and i'll do it for you
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> O.o
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> I mean changing Simon's password in Lubuntu mailing lists
<wxl> ok last one
<wxl> http://memecrunch.com/meme/FM4C/simon-from-the-yogscast/image.jpg?w=551&c=1
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> 🙈
<wxl> ok just one more
<wxl> http://m.memegen.com/8kp0as.jpg
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> SIMÓN!
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> mail!
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> *facepalm* I KNOW MY PASSWORD
<lubot6> I'm looking for the moderator password.
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> .____.
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> "cucumber"
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> I can send you an encrypted mail
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 213x27) http://i.imgur.com/zmctmc8.jpg
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> but when you decrypt it, it may be CUCUMBER
<wxl> "cucumber" you mean
<wxl> case sensitive and all
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> oh yes, sorry
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> On a serious note, https://pad.lv/1690416 should be fixed today for Xenial and Trusty
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> sent
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Which list is that for?
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> lubuntu users
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> it's the only one I mod
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> aka THE list
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> So @VikingRedwolf, you might wanna toot my Twitter post thing
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> url
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> https://twitter.com/LubuntuOfficial/status/893220816623685632
<tsimonq2> oh
<tsimonq2> what
<tsimonq2> THERE'S AN OPEN PCMANFM CVE
<tsimonq2> Fixing
<lubot6> <Michael_Martins> @tsimonq2, 👏🏽
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> @Michael_Martins, :D
<lubot6> <Michael_Martins> @tsimonq2 Need to refresh the page: http://lubuntu.me/downloads/
<lubot6> <Michael_Martins> 😁
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> @Michael_Martins, Good catch, thanks!
<lubot6> <Michael_Martins> ^^
<lubot6> * tsimonq2 tosses to @VikingRedwolf :P
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> Huh?
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> Hello @Michael_Martins!
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> Fwd from Michael_Martins: @tsimonq2 Need to refresh the page: http://lubuntu.me/downloads/
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> Press F5 😐
<lubot6> <Michael_Martins> Version 16.04.2 LTS 😝
<lubot6> <Michael_Martins> Are all the flavors of Ubuntu released on the same date?
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> @Michael_Martins, Yep
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> I'll update it.
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> thx
#lubuntu-devel 2017-08-04
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> Ah, I almost forgot this...
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> (Photo, 720x1280) http://i.imgur.com/KRPzr2m.jpg
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> Do you notice anything? Walter? 😉
<lubot6> <Hyuuga_Neji> Somebody tell me anything about the changelog of Lubuntu 16.04. 02
<lubot6> <wxl23> @VikingRedwolf, I noticed that the Wikipedia page is #1
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> It's not Wikipedia. They put a Wikipedia link on first entry.
<lubot6> <wxl23> Huh well that's cool.
<lubot6> <wxl23> Any luck with Google?
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> In big screens that wiki link appears on the right.
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> @wxl23, Not yet 😞
<lubot6> <Schyken> For me, lubuntu.net still is the first result, which is unfortunate, because I believe lubuntu.me is the actual proper address, isn't it?
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> @Schyken, On DuckDuckGo?
<lubot6> <Schyken> @VikingRedwolf, Google
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> Ah
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> They haven't relied to me yet
<lubot6> <wxl23> Lame
<lubot6> <wxl23> I really need to get on OSU
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> @wxl23, Yer
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> Want my axe?
<lubot6> <wxl23> No i just need more time in the day 😒
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> Ha!
<lubot6> <wxl23> I know I've been busy because I have too many tabs open in my browser
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> :)
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> Me too, but they're almost porn 😊
<lubot6> <wxl23> Heh
<lubot6> <wxl23> Waah I want servo on android
<teward> *beeps*
<lubot6> <wxl23> Whooooa
<lubot6> <wxl23> Back from the dead
<lubot6> * VikingRedwolf kiss teward
 * teward tasers VikingRedwolf with a 50M volt taser
<teward> wxl23: i never died!  >:D
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> ^^ yup, it's definitely you
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, I did that
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> I'm the one who edited the Wikipedia page
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> @Hyuuga_Neji, What do you mean?
<lubot6> <Hyuuga_Neji> I mean what's the changelog of Lubuntu 16.04.02
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> @Hyuuga_Neji, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu#Update_for_Lubuntu_16.04.2 :)
<lubot6> <Hyuuga_Neji> Thank you  reading ....
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> You're welcome. :)
<lubot6> <Schyken> Getting my sexy Lubuntu on. Lol, @tsimonq2 you be my 1,005th tweet 😆
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> @Schyken, XD
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> :D
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne When we changed to using lxpanel's indicator applet for volume control in Lubuntu, we forgot to patch indicator-sound-gtk2 to use pavucontrol instead of gnome-control-center for a volume mixer.
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne Therefore right now, if you go to `Sound Settings...` after left clicking on the volume icon in lxpanel, it does nothing. My patch for indicator-sound-gtk2 should fix that.
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne Ubuntu Studio, Xubuntu, and Ubuntu MATE already have settings in there from back when they used it :)
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> Alright, just confirmed that I have a working patch that fixes the issue. :)
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> @tsimonq2, Fix it!
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> .__.
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne It's uploaded to Artful, once it migrates to the release pocket, I'll prepare an SRU for Zesty.
<lubot6> <julienlavergne> @tsimonq2, Cool, thanks :-)
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> You're welcome :)
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne Did you see that I'll be applying for MOTU on August 15th? :)
<lubot6> <acheronuk> What time is the meeting?
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, 19 UTC
<lubot6> <julienlavergne> I read it in the middle of the flow of messages on this chan :-) Good luck :-)
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> Thanks :)
<lubot6> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, I'll be lurking then 😈
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> :D
<lubot6> <wxl23> (Document) http://vps.tsimonq2.net:9090//file_483.mp4
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> @wxl23, omg don't
<lubot6> <Schyken> @tsimonq2, I have no isea what MOTU is, but if you say it like Moto in the Motorola commercials, I'm sure you'll do just fine.
<lubot6> <NickTh> @Schyken, MOTU = Masters of the Universe (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU)
<lubot6> <Schyken> @NickTh, Nice!
<lubot6> <NickTh> @tsimonq2, I wish you good luck @tsimonq2 👍
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> "Mark of the Unicorn"
<lubot6> <NickTh> @VikingRedwolf, Unicorn has reached EOL on July 23, 2015 😁
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> @NickTh, 😂
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> @Schyken I'm in love with your nick 😂
<lubot6> <Schyken> @VikingRedwolf, Why, thank you 🙌
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> dunno, it's funny 😁
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> ...and the "Spanish" translation next to it... LOL
<lubot6> <Schyken> XD
<lubot6> <frank888> hello friends, if anyone has a GPD Pocket and wants to install ubuntu on it, it seems "Stokmind" has already done a lot of work to make this easy. Please check out https://github.com/stockmind/gpd-pocket-ubuntu-respin so we can all contribute and make linux work flawlessly on GPD Pocket! 🙌🙏 * I am not a developer, but just got a GPD Pocket recently and thought this might also be helpful for anyone who has one also*
#lubuntu-devel 2017-08-05
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> @NickTh, Thanks :D
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne I think we should move to lximage-qt on the ISO.
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> @julienlavergne Would you be opposed to me sending you an MP? Upstream LXQt support lximage-qt but not nomacs...
<wxl> @tsimonq2: do we still have a bug preventing encryption from working correctly? like it fails to install GRUB? if so, i think we need to make that a priority to figure out.
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> @wxl, I'm not sure.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: bug 1659448 affected us in zesty. it looks fixed, but i'm not sure we actually did the work to double check.
<ubot93> Bug 1659448 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Zesty) "grub fails to install bootloader for zesty LVM with Encryption" [Critical, Fix Released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1659448
<lubot6> <tsimonq2> @wxl, ack
<lubot6> DarthVad3r was added by: DarthVad3r
<lubot6> <Schyken> @DarthVad3r, Welcome!
<lubot6> <DarthVad3r> @Schyken, Thanks
<lubot6> <VikingRedwolf> o/ @DarthVad3r
<lubot6> <julienlavergne> @tsimonq2, Last time I checked, nomacs was far better than lximage-qt
#lubuntu-devel 2018-07-30
<qwefytuiityty> ubuntu-mate (deb) the same, but no this in xubuntu, but xubuntu skype installed in snap. Lubuntu 18.04 64,  skype deb. https://screenshots.firefox.com/WoczsAN1iGiR8zr9/null
<qwefytuiityty> I see it long ago and after the skype updating
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.5] (20180730) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.5] (20180730) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180730.1)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180730.1)
<tsimonq2> So, this is exciting.
<tsimonq2> After this one patch is cherry-picked, you'll be able to change GTK themes from within LXQt.
<acheronuk> nice
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGING4b875c24b3c3: Bump Standards-version to 4.1.5, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGING4b875c24b3c3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGINGae2282e219fa: Add support for modifying GTK themes.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGINGae2282e219fa
<tsimonq2> There we go.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGING14204f0dcd7c: Change Uploaders to Ubuntu uploaders.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGING14204f0dcd7c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGING2ce06b996bd9: Upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGPACKAGING2ce06b996bd9
#lubuntu-devel 2018-07-31
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGING52954c35b802: Remove orig tar stuff.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGING52954c35b802
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGING0c502c9833f2: Upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGING0c502c9833f2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGING44cc4cabd28e: Change Uploaders to Ubuntu uploaders.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGING44cc4cabd28e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGING02f480e84c68: Change the debhelper dependency to 11.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGING02f480e84c68
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGING19fd5f3c8be7: Move in the file dialog from lxqt-qtplugin for better platform integration.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGING19fd5f3c8be7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGf628332f45ae: Upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGf628332f45ae
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGING095c25bf98f1: Import from the archive *first*.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGING095c25bf98f1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGb1b8e0fe3b48: Actually upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGb1b8e0fe3b48
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTQTPLUGINPACKAGING5e4d8c5c70cc: Bump Standards-version to 4.1.5, no changes needed.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTQTPLUGINPACKAGING5e4d8c5c70cc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTQTPLUGINPACKAGING0144765ce221: Dynamically load libfm-qt on runtime instead of on build time.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTQTPLUGINPACKAGING0144765ce221
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTQTPLUGINPACKAGING4d51c1a1b6a7: Lubuntuify the package.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTQTPLUGINPACKAGING4d51c1a1b6a7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTQTPLUGINPACKAGING9a55d9051e4d: Upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTQTPLUGINPACKAGING9a55d9051e4d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTQTPLUGINPACKAGING259003a192e7: Import from the archive.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTQTPLUGINPACKAGING259003a192e7
<tsimonq2> There, now the file chooser in PCManFM-Qt should be a lot quicket.
<tsimonq2> *quicker
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180731)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been updated (20180731)
<tsimonq2> So, I thought about testing encrypted LVM in the 16.04.5 RCs, and I found an old bug we fixed in 18.04 already.
<tsimonq2> bug 1759732
<ubot93> Bug 1759732 in partman-crypto (Ubuntu Bionic) "[Lubuntu] Having zram support means that encrypted LVM installs don't work" [Critical, Fix Released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1759732
<tsimonq2> Getting it fasttracked in time for the point release.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> https://twitter.com/LubuntuOfficial/status/1024121230423728128
<tsimonq2> Tonight I've ran out of time, but if anyone else has some spare time, it would be great to test a 16.04 install with an encrypted home drive upgraded to 18.04.
<tsimonq2> I saw a comment somewhere that that was broken, and I have yet to investigate.
<Jason__> Hello! Just tried new daily Lubuntu 18.10 w LxQT desktop - awesome looking - very smooth. 64 bit, on a Core2Dou Dell. I found this looking for a replacement OS for a PPC G4 mac mini
<Jason__> Is there a better place to congratulate your team on this accomplishment?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVEc8e0a7cb2217: DSC file for 0.13.0-0ubuntu2] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVEc8e0a7cb2217
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVE15a56b304f0b: Add the ability to set GTK themes] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVE15a56b304f0b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVEd6cf148c5bbb: Import patches-unapplied version 0.13.0-0ubuntu2 to ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVEd6cf148c5bbb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVEaf9544912f4f: Import patches-applied version 0.13.0-0ubuntu2 to applied/ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTCONFIGARCHIVEaf9544912f4f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVE0e51f5d217ea: DSC file for 0.13.0-0ubuntu4] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVE0e51f5d217ea
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVEac9a0a4b7cd5: Dynamically load libfm-qt] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVEac9a0a4b7cd5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVE531a557f852d: Import patches-applied version 0.13.0-0ubuntu4 to applied/ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVE531a557f852d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVEd84d2d30b606: Import patches-unapplied version 0.13.0-0ubuntu4 to ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLXQTQTPLUGINARCHIVEd84d2d30b606
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> https://twitter.com/LubuntuOfficial/status/1024348400098136064
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> https://twitter.com/LXQtOfficial/status/1024371846588891136
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGSd20809dec962: Add a changelog entry for the translations.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGSd20809dec962
<lynorian> I think xfs might be borked on 16.04.5
<tsimonq2> OH.
<tsimonq2> Really?
 * tsimonq2 tests
<lynorian> in a way that makes no sense
<lynorian> grub installed and boots with ext4 but not with xfs
<lynorian> then going into the live session and isntalling grub on hard drive does not work I get the error message cannot find canonical path of 'aufs'
<lynorian> I did this on real hardware on uefi as well
<tsimonq2> OK
<lynorian> amd64 of course
<lynorian> but then it boots to  a grub prompt if you get it which sucks
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS72598cfb02a8: Upload to Cosmic.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS72598cfb02a8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rDEFAULTSETTINGS99c8e693ebee: Add superkey activation for the start menu.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS99c8e693ebee
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE8930ce5ebe15: DSC file for 1.6] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE8930ce5ebe15
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVEb30454860139: Import patches-applied version 1.6 to applied/ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVEb30454860139
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE7eaa3d3b8105: Import patches-unapplied version 1.6 to ubuntu/cosmic-proposed] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLUBUNTUDEFAULTSETTINGSARCHIVE7eaa3d3b8105
<lynorian> tsimonq2, could you reproduce?
<tsimonq2> I could, but it's not a regression, so they won't let us fix it before the release.
<lynorian> grrr it was broken before then ...
<tsimonq2> Right.
<tsimonq2> That's the thing, regression compared to 16.04.4.
#lubuntu-devel 2018-08-01
<lynorian> that sucks the life out of being a tester
<tsimonq2> I totally agree with you.
<tsimonq2> If I had my way, the Encrypted LVM bug would be fixed.
<lubot5> karlschneider was added by: karlschneider
<Mony16> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<andirc5089> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<lubot5> <Wolfenprey> ¿¿¿???
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @Wolfenprey, IRC spam; ugh
<lubot5> <Wolfenprey> really ugly spam...
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Yeah,
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/393/builds
<lubot5> We just need a few more tests completed! To quote Adam Conrad from last week's 18.04.1 announcement:
<lubot5> "Please, please, please test these. Get your friends to test. Teach your cat how to operate a USB stick. Images that have no testing can't be released." -Adam Conrad
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T48: Make tweets automatically go to Mastodon] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T48#944
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> We should be in good shape to mark 16.04.5 as ready this evening.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Thanks everyone!
#lubuntu-devel 2018-08-02
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.5] has been marked as ready
<lubot5> luca_aleksandr was added by: luca_aleksandr
<lubot5> <luca_aleksandr> hello friends '
<lubot5> <luca_aleksandr> sera que tem suport pt br ?
<trnk[m]> !br
<ubot93> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> https://twitter.com/LubuntuOfficial/status/1025129052582096896
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOGb6f46a578ad2: Initial commit.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOGb6f46a578ad2
<wxl> wuzzat?
<wxl> ^^ @tsimonq2 
<tsimonq2> wxl: So, I'm playing with something cool.
<wxl> static site generator?
<tsimonq2> I'm writing a script which allows us to use our existing WP blog, but author everything in Markdown and do translations, as well as be transparent with new posts.
<wxl> oh whoa
<wxl> where's the code doing the heavy lifting?
<tsimonq2> Right now I'll just have it convert markdown to HTML and just update the post automatically, but eventually I want to work in translations.
<tsimonq2> Working on it atm.
<wxl> cool. ping me when you're done
<tsimonq2> wxl: I also don't know if I told you, but @Wolfenprey has been doing a great job with a Lubuntu Spanish group.
<wxl> very cool
<wxl> errr, ¡qué bueno!
<tsimonq2> We have a Telegram group that's at 70 members, and he's been working on communications with Spanish Linux sites.
<wxl> does he do portugese too? :)
<tsimonq2> Hmm, I'm not sure.
<tsimonq2> wxl: afaict he's in Spain so I'm not sure.
<tsimonq2> (Catalan though.)
<wxl> ahh
<wxl> i guess it possible
<wxl> although admittedly my understanding is br-pt is different than traditional
<tsimonq2> Yeah, we've coped with that on translate.lubuntu.me.
<wxl> mainly i ask in response to the inquiry here earlier
<tsimonq2> wxl: @JyotiGomes knows Portuguese though, afaict.
<wxl> maybe we should work to deputize folks
<wxl> sort of like having lubuntu locos
<tsimonq2> One thing though; I decided it would be a good idea to have a Lubuntu Spanish group because I saw a looooooooooot of Spanish-speaking people in here, but I'm not sure about having a language group for all the languages unless there's an actual interest, you know?
<tsimonq2> I mean, otherwise, I've let Wolfenprey take it and run with it, and so far he's done a great job.
<wxl> yeah i guess if we don't have it we don't know
<tsimonq2> So I don't have any reason to believe we can't do the same with other interested groups.
<wxl> you've seen field of dreams, right? :)
<tsimonq2> No, I haven't. :P
<wxl> oh
<wxl> well
<wxl> "if you build it, they will come"
<tsimonq2> wxl: So, I dunno if you saw the 16.04.5 announcement.
<tsimonq2> But I realized that Encrypted LVM was broken just too late.
<tsimonq2> And apparently since it isn't a regression since the last release, we had to release 16.04.5 with it broken.
<tsimonq2> I was talking to Steve and sil2100 about maybe doing a 16.04.5.1, but I'm not sure if they'll let us do that...
<lubot5> <Wolfenprey> @tsimonq2, :) thanks
<wxl> @tsimonq2: what's the nature of the fix?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Literally a one line fix.
<tsimonq2> Like maybe 10 chars.
<lubot5> <Wolfenprey> @wxl, Nope, sorry
<tsimonq2> wxl: It's so simple, I threw the diff in the release notes. XD
<wxl> bah
<wxl> is it possible to boot the ISO, change something, and then continue the install as normal?
<tsimonq2> Yeah.
<tsimonq2> wxl: That makes me kick myself pretty bad for missing the deadline.
<tsimonq2> But hey, what can you do...
<tsimonq2> wxl: Yeah, and Steve said we can't do 16.04.5.1. Oh well.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOGece17c11a886: Add the 16.04.5 announcement.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOGece17c11a886
<wxl> @tsimonq2: i think if the release notes are clear it will be no big deal
<tsimonq2> wxl: OK.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOGb8e4b9dc08b3: Add the initial script.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOGb8e4b9dc08b3
#lubuntu-devel 2018-08-03
<tsimonq2> wxl: ooooooooooh I got it working
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOG5d14f8019189: Add user.yaml to .gitignore.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOG5d14f8019189
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOG2501630d4e67: Edit the code portion of the 16.04.5 post.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOG2501630d4e67
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOGe3dc9b38e1fb: Move to a posts subdirectory.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOGe3dc9b38e1fb
<wxl> oooh
<wxl> python wordpress library
<wxl> too easy
<tsimonq2> ikr
<wxl> so it seems like you're just feeding the markdown into wordpress or am i just seeing things/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOG93e33e185ed9: Move things around more.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOG93e33e185ed9
<wxl> wordpress just takes markdown???
<tsimonq2> wxl: Nope.
<tsimonq2> Like 82.
<tsimonq2> *Line
<tsimonq2> That's what converts it.
<wxl> ic
<tsimonq2> So, you call it by calling a directory name.
<tsimonq2> e.g. (after doing the moving around I just did) ./update-post posts/release/lubuntu-16.04.5/
<tsimonq2> wxl: So, you put your user login info in user.yaml.
<tsimonq2> URL is https://lubuntu.me/xmlrpc.php
<tsimonq2> Then ofc username and password to log into wp.
<wxl> where's the docs for the markdown library?
<tsimonq2> https://github.com/Python-Markdown/markdown
<wxl> thx
<tsimonq2> wxl: So, the way making a post works is that you put a post in Markdown format in new-dir/post.md and metadata in new-dir/info.yaml
<wxl> right
<tsimonq2> If the title or slug doesn't match an existing post, it creates a new one. If either match, it edits the other.
<wxl> oic default output is xhtml1
<wxl> neat and oh extensions are nice, too
<wxl> stupid ? but why do you have to feed it text=mdt and not just mdt?
<tsimonq2> My Python programming style. :P
<wxl> weird
<wxl> XD
<tsimonq2> wxl: And then I'm also working on translations as well.
<wxl> meaning documentation?
<tsimonq2> No, translations of the post.
<wxl> oh foo
<wxl> how's that work exactly?
<tsimonq2> So, there's no actual way to do translations (cleanly) in Wordpress, so I'll likely do a static site clone at l10n.lubuntu.me running on cron which goes through and grabs translations for all posts.
<wxl> the machine translation is good enough?
<tsimonq2> I'd have something like lubuntu-16.04.5/po/es.md output to https://l10n.lubuntu.me/xenial-5-released/es/ and then have https://l10n.lubuntu.me/xenial-5-released/ redir to https://lubuntu.me/xenial-5-released/
<wxl> yeah yeah i guess what i'm asking about is the actual translation process itself. this would still be via weblate?
<tsimonq2> People would manually contribute translations, and once we have then up, at the top of the post there would be "Translations: LANG"
<wxl> that, right, ok
<tsimonq2> No, people would give us Markdown-formatted translated documents.
<tsimonq2> We'd put them under 
<wxl> oh
<tsimonq2> er, under po
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOGc72a60cc9e25: Escape # (sort of) correctly.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOGc72a60cc9e25
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOGc1110e2daf78: Add first newsletter.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOGc1110e2daf78
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOG34bd802c8ace: Escape # (sort of) correctly.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOG34bd802c8ace
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOG49cb7aa8b760: Add all newsletters.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOG49cb7aa8b760
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOG9a89926d2e0f: Add notice about new blog post location in the next newsletter.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOG9a89926d2e0f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOG317ce8cd3fa1: Add support for translating posts.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOG317ce8cd3fa1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOGb3b30bb0b465: Automatically translate all posts.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOGb3b30bb0b465
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOG7000fad4d9b9: Add a function for tags.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOG7000fad4d9b9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOGfc9ca8552589: Add logic for <!--more--> and translation plug.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOGfc9ca8552589
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOG4af846fc1d4a: Remove unnecessary print statement.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOG4af846fc1d4a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOGd5a28fd2b0a9: Remove paragraph brackets around it.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOGd5a28fd2b0a9
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> https://twitter.com/LubuntuOfficial/status/1025408837128540160
<lubot5> lbssousa was added by: lbssousa
<lubot5> <Neyder> @lbssousa welcome
#lubuntu-devel 2018-08-05
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOGcf0017f2d35c: Added a translation for 16,04,5 Release and Lubuntu Development #8.] Wolfenprey (Tony Cuesta Escobar) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOGcf0017f2d35c
<jsubl2> hello.  I am a retired unix admin looking for a way to contribute.  where would be the best place to start learning
<tsimonq2> jsubl2: What kind of skills do you have that could help Lubuntu?
<jsubl2> i have never built a package.  might be able to test and learn to file bugs. i am willing to invest some time trying.  looking for recommendation on where to start
<jsubl2> i was and admin not a developer.  but basic unix skills are strong
<jsubl2> been on linux since the days redhat created fedora
<tsimonq2> jsubl2: Play with things and file bugs. :)
<jsubl2> thats what i thought.  but i wanted to introduce myself and get feedback.  thanks tsimonq2 
<tsimonq2> jsubl2: Also, idle here and on lists.ubuntu.com/lubuntu-devel
<jsubl2> yes.  
<jsubl2> have not been on a mailing list in a reaaaallllly long time
<jsubl2> later
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOG62db6d9d0f0c: Remove anuncio.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOG62db6d9d0f0c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rBLOGb1b82be8ae46: Remove specific date in translation templates.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rBLOGb1b82be8ae46
#lubuntu-devel 2019-07-29
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: https://github.com/lxqt/libfm-qt/pull/439 - SRUable?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Also, did we ever get that globalkeys fix cherry picked?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: glad you saw that. i was getting to it. 
<wxl> the only thing i can saw is that there *IS* a workaround to the MTP DND
<wxl> s/saw/say/
<wxl> otherwise i'd say totally SRU'able
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What's the workaround again?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'd totally give an SRU a shot
<wxl> copy/paste
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Maybe you can give @kc2bez a runthrough so he knows the process :)
<wxl> not to mention `cp`
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right
<wxl> we still have a long list of items to do
<wxl> i'd rather not waste efforts on an SRU unless totally necessary
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I've been meaning to ask what's on our plate
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'd like to start making the 19.10 metatask reflect our current status
<wxl> see the 19.10 items
<wxl> um
<wxl> look on the left hand side of phab XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Is that up to date?
<wxl> absolutely
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I don't know that we've been doing much with that
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Okay
<wxl> it's all automagic as long as we take care of closing the task which we should 
<wxl> re: globalkeys https://phab.lubuntu.me/D18#454
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Revision] Edited shortcuts so that they don't interfere with openbox key bindings.: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D18#454
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> re: globalkeys https://phab.lubuntu.me/D18#454], No, I mean XDG config
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Revision] Edited shortcuts so that they don't interfere with openbox key bindings.: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D18#454],
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> it's all automagic as long as we take care of closing the task which we sh …], Ack
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I want to sit down tonight and figure out some dates to wrap things up
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I also want to start a discussion about next cycle because it's going to be the release that everyone uses.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I want to write the release notes more than a day before for this cycle XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> My goal is to take off of school on the final release day (if not the whole week but that's a different discussion) and MAYBE Final Beta
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2 [I want to write the release notes more than a day before for this cycle XD], It'd be cool to get the Lubuntu Globalization Team up and running before these dates occur so we can have a buffer for translations
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @tsimonq2 [It'd be cool to get the Lubuntu Globalization Team up and running before these d …], no problem, we are on fire ;)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Nice :D
<wxl> @tsimonq2: read the comment
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Don't wait for the release, JFDI
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We've had this convo before about globalkeys :)
<wxl> the other part is it didn't apply clean
<wxl> so that needs some serious investigation
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Want to take a shot at manually patching it in or is this my job now? XD
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#1517
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] fix keyboard shortcuts: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#1517
<wxl> take a look there and see if you can figure out some direction and make a comment for raman to run with
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I might JFDI and then leave a verbose comment about why I made the decisions I did
<wxl> i think it would be a great one for him to cut his teeth on. i'd give it to him if it all possible
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm not at a computer yet, but it depends how complex
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If we're talking backporting 100+ lines of code (been there done that) I'll do it myself
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If it's easy, I'll describe it
<wxl> yeah i think that's wise
<lubot> <tsimonq2> One thing we can do though is test with the unstable PPA and see if we can get a testcase down
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If the backport matches the functionality of the tip of master, we're golden
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And, in order to test the backport, the patch can be committed to Git, flow downstream to stable, and we can test the stable package prior to uploading
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Does that plan of attack make sense?
<wxl> seems reasonable. hopefully we don't have to even go that route
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'd like to get Dan to sponsor this one if at all possible
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Just so he gets the practice
<wxl> @tsimonq2: word of advice: go test that xdg-settings patch and comment on github that it's good. be extensive as possible. i think that might help with convincing things
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: fix keyboard shortcuts] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#1576
<wxl> remember you complaining about me above? perhaps that was your fault :)
<wxl> i'd advise you to make sure you upload what you land or we run the risk of losing sight of it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Carrying over from the other channel, the one I can think of recently is me landing that lubuntu-default-settings fix but apt-ghetto just needs to fill out the SRU paperwork
<wxl> he did
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T90: Bionic locker should be light-locker] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T90#1577
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T99: Fix DND with MTP devices] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T99
<lubot> <justinzobel> T99, so cute!
<lubot> <justinzobel> *looks at T8xxxx on Solus dev tracker*
<lubot> <justinzobel> Then looks at Ubuntu's and shudders
<wxl> makes me think of this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKdPyIvMyEI
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: lubuntu-default-settings (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.54.2 => 0.54.3] (no packageset)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T90: Bionic locker should be light-locker] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T90#1587
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALaa96de39847a: Style distribution updates options] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALaa96de39847a
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [Does that plan of attack make sense?], Repeat it in english please.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [Repeat it in english please.], 😆
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Let me know what you would like me to clarify
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe5f6b326fef5: Add software sources button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe5f6b326fef5
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> All of the above messages you wrote, starting from testing using unstable PPA. If you don't mind? … Also, I will be reaching hyd tomorrow and only then will be able to get my hands on the laptop. Then I will try patching the latest upstream release and building it as wxl: commented.  … Then I will try to understand and follow 
<lubot> what you said.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I did clarify in the task itself, does that make it any clearer?
<The_LoudSpeaker> Yup! That's clear. But if it was the same thing you wrote here upwards, why did it sound like greek? XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> In the task I attempted to lay it out clearly
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Some things might not sound correct to non-native speakers
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm a native speaker and so is Walter, so I can use specific phrases
<lubot> <tsimonq2> For example "plan of attack" isn't really talking about attacking something, it's referring to the actionable steps to get to a final result. It's used in an informal sense
<lubot> <tsimonq2> "We're golden" doesn't mean it works perfectly (or looks like gold), in this case it means that it works as intended
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You know, a bunch of those phrases I wouldn't normally throw at a non-native speaker unless they sound like they're a native speaker :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I guess what I'm looking to describe is connotations associated with phrases
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If you're not talking about the English but rather the process I'm describing, that's also the point of laying it out in the task ;)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Anyway, please do let me know if you have any questions, either about the English or the technical stuff :)
<The_LoudSpeaker> Yeah. I wasn't talking about phrases. I was talking about the process. But I read the comment on task. I got it.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Cool :)
<The_LoudSpeaker> Anyone online? I want to test something.
<The_LoudSpeaker> On the irc.
<kc2bez> I'm here. 
<The_LoudSpeaker> Nice. Wait a min please.
<kc2bez> Sure. 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGING53e5a5569132: Update symbols] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGING53e5a5569132
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rSCREENGRABPACKAGINGa96956cb420c: Fix patches] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rSCREENGRABPACKAGINGa96956cb420c
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker you saw i sent you two emails?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yup! One had two attachments. I didn't understand why.
<wxl> the second one is the one you want
<wxl> it's GPG encrypted
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @lugito [<lugito>  3[  13rSCREENGRABPACKAGINGa96956cb420c: Fix patches  3]   15apt-ghetto …], @aptghetto whic is th eproblem with screengrab?
<lubot> <aptghetto> It did not build from the tip of the master
<lubot> <aptghetto> The commit is only in ci/unstable
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, we need to add screengran in seed, to replace lximage-qt https://github.com/lxqt/screengrab/issues/42
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> it's GPG encrypted], Okay. So it will open from my laptop only. Right? I was trying to log in using phone.  … Lite. I will check tomorrow.
<lubot> <teward001> it'll only open from a system where your GPG key is available
<lubot> <teward001> so yes likely only your laptop
<lubot> <teward001> unless you set up a mail app on your phone that has GPG/PGP integration
<wxl> e.g. openkeychain
<wxl> & since we're using email k9
<lubot> <teward001> ^ that
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Ack.
<wxl> don't mind me
<wxl> !hash
<ubot93> Factoid 'hash' not found
<wxl> !md5
<ubot93> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<wxl> !gpg
<ubot93> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<apt-ghetto> @tsimonq2 I saw the comment on the libfm-qt commit. Should I revert the last (few) commit(s)?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> @tsimonq2 I saw the comment on the libfm-qt commit. Should I revert …], Go ahead and keep it, just revise them
<apt-ghetto> And is there any documentation about symbols? I did not found anything useful
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Heh, heh, yeah so about that...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @RikMills might have some secret links he's been hiding
<lubot> <teward001> *blames @tsimonq2*
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Otherwise it's basically all learned
<apt-ghetto> I am adding them always manually, which is sometimes a bit hard
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We don't use their tool, but this might help too: https://qt-kde-team.pages.debian.net/symbolfiles.html
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @RikMills might go insane without the tool...
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 y u no ever clean mailbox
<lubot> <teward001> *points at 32GB of crap in your mailbox*
<apt-ghetto> Another question: I tried to fix the patches of screengrab on ci/unstable. Is there something like uscan, to download the github master as *orig.tar.xz?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> Another question: I tried to fix the patches of screengrab on ci/un …], There isn't, but feel free to either grab the orig tarball from the latest build, or look at how the CI does it so you can repro locally: https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/ci-tooling/browse/master/templates/package-unstable.xml$58
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Remember when I told Hans that copyright is the worst thing about a package? Symbols are definitely a close second
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The goal of symbols is just to make sure that reverse dependencies are updated when a library removes or adds public functionality that it's reverse dependency uses
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *its
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So when you remove a symbol that exposes private functionality, you're fine and you can just go ahead with that
<lubot> <tsimonq2> When you remove a symbol that has public functionality, that's breaking ABI compatibility, and you need to make it clear in the packaging that the new state of the package breaks the old package
<lubot> <tsimonq2> In Kubuntu, we would do this by adding an "abiX" suffix to the library name, where X >=1 and is incremented each time ABI is broken
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Then, you Breaks/Replaces the old library name, and adjust reverse dependencies to depend on the new package name
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It makes sense if you see an example and can internalize why things are done the way they are
<lubot> <tsimonq2> One thing that I had a question about was this: if e.g. Eoan has a package with abi1, and the CI breaks ABI compatibility multiple times, do you just keep bumping X? The answer is no
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You only need to bump the package name to indicate ABI breakage between versions actually uploaded to the archive
<lubot> <tsimonq2> In reality, since the CI rebuilds itself once every day at minimum, and libfm-qt is only used by LXQt packages (I think), you can assume that after at most a day or two that the reverse dependencies are rebuilt against the newly-versioned ABI
<lubot> <tsimonq2> One more thing about this specific instance: libfm-qt builds started breaking on July 10th. I can tell this because it's the most recent build that migrated to the "release pocket" of the CI
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And because it's only for one release, the release in between, I'm with @RikMills in betting it's a compiler issue
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What I would personally do at this point is check the disco-changes mailing list for July 7-9th (phasing, see the SRU page for more details) and see if anything was released to updates that is related to the compiler
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If we're talking about a compiler update breaking existing symbols in a package, while in the package itself you can mark it as optional (see the Debian Qt/KDE page for more), that to me is worth chasing as a compiler regression
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa5d06bc88024: Add listing installed files] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa5d06bc88024
<lubot> <tsimonq2> One other thing to note is that if we have proposed enabled for the CI builds (I forget if we do or not, but just in case) you're looking for updates that went into disco-proposed as well
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Does all of this make sense to people who are following? Specifically @aptghetto
<apt-ghetto> Well, it does not sound wrong
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Heh :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @RikMills has had a lot more recent experience with symbols, so, not to put him on the spot (and I'm not saying it's his favorite thing in the world), he can help as well
<apt-ghetto> I need some time to understand and a lot of practice
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Very much understandable
<apt-ghetto> And I am working only on ci/unstable
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sounds good, feel free to experiment there and with local builds :)
<apt-ghetto> You have an idea about trojita?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcda5d25cc05b: Add lisitng upgradeable packages] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcda5d25cc05b
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If you're looking for rapid iteration on your builds, try getting a Disco schroot and setting the CI Unstable PPA as a dependency; details are in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> You have an idea about trojita?], I haven't quite looked at that
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ohh, right, I remember this
<lubot> <tsimonq2> One of the weird architectures has a failing build
<lubot> <teward001> s390x?  *shot*
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [s390x?  *shot*], The other weird one ;)
<lubot> <teward001> ppc64el?  arm64?  armel?  armhf?  i386?  amd64?  :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ppc64el
<lubot> <teward001> good so  I just had to dump all arches and you figured out which one :stuck:
<lubot> <tsimonq2> armel? 2013 is calling, they want their arch back
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *shot*
<lubot> <teward001> my helpful task today is done :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL927ddc3d074a: Add not installed sorting filter] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL927ddc3d074a
<lubot> <teward001> at least it ain't `hurd`.
<TJ-> apt-ghetto: think of it on simpler terms. libXYZ-1 has the public symbol "int my_func_name(void)" ... later, the signature is changed to "int my_func_name(char *)" - that breaks the application's binary interface since anything that links to libXYZ-1 expects the former. So, you 'bump' the ABI to libXYZ-2 to indicate the public signature of my_func_name changed.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: how I revert the nm-connection-editor.patch?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Anyway apt-ghetto, you have a few options here... First off, I would file a bug upstream and try your best to work with them to get a solution. If you can't do that and you're feeling up for it, I can help you get access to a ppc64el porterbox in Debian to debug. Otherwise, if all else fails, just disable building for ppc64el
<wxl> @HMollerCl: just make a new commit that reverts the change
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @TJ- [<TJ-> apt-ghetto: think of it on simpler terms. libXYZ-1 has the public symbol " …], This
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, I thought there was an "undo" option
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I think wxl should write some documentation about the symbols talk we just had XD
<wxl> not it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [ok, I thought there was an "undo" option], There's a short answer and a thorough one
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The short answer is just to comment it out in the series file, and that's what some packagers do *cough* agaida *cough* *cough*
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I would absolutely consider that half-...baked
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Otherwise, you remove the line from series and also remove the patch file completely
<wxl> don't even suggest that jeeez
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That being said, although it is GTK, I do think that any GUI is better than no GUI
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> don't even suggest that jeeez], It's good to note just in case anyone ever has to do merges from Debian XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but for instance, the changelog would have the 2 entries? the change and the revert?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [but for instance, the changelog would have the 2 entries? the change and the rev …], If the change has never been in the archive, you can remove that entry
<lubot> <tsimonq2> For all useful purposes you should consider changelog entries that have already been in the archive to be immutable
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I fix whitespace though :)
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 [I fix whitespace though :)], and should get chastised for it.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbf10bf632487: Add broken filtering to show broken packages] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbf10bf632487
<lubot> <teward001> :P
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, thanks!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Do you know how many whitespace fixes I had to do to the pastebinit package?!?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh and btw wxl, I now maintain pastebinit in Debian
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T21: Our xscreensaver theme is too old] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21#1589
<wxl> oh yeah? ^^ check that out
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm going to continue poking stgraber about working on the upstream as well
<lubot> <tsimonq2> If I continue to get radio silence from him, I'll just fork it myself
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> oh yeah? ^^ check that out], Nice!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T21: Our xscreensaver theme is too old] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) edited a message on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21#1589
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: those colur could match our openbox theme?
<wxl> they can be any hex colors afaik
<wxl> feel free to have at it!
<wxl> i did the hard part, it hink, which is figuring out the fonts
<wxl> the x11 fonts are grossssssssss
<lynorian> those are better fibts
<lynorian> fonts
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hey wxl, wanna maintain pastebinit in Phab? XD
<wxl> no
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Aww why not?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It'll be fun!
<wxl> arc paste works fine :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No, I mean, literally pastebinit upstream
<wxl> i don't know maybe
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Perhaps we'd add that functionality to pastebinit as well ;)
<wxl> i don't want to give ourselves more projects
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Bah
<wxl> we've got enough
<wxl> unlike how some people think, we can't do everything
<wxl> and even if we could, we couldn't do anything *well*
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm not saying we take pastebinit over and completely overhaul the codebase
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But perhaps work on it as a more passive project
<wxl> i'm skeptical
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Understandably
<lubot> <HMollerCl> hey wxl, @tsimonq2 lubuntu-update-notifier has the option to do cache-update + upgrade
<lubot> <HMollerCl> We coudl have a .desktop for "search for upgrade"
<lubot> <HMollerCl> should I create it?
<wxl> yes!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok
<apt-ghetto> @HMollerCl: I was looking into your code and found a lot of commented out code, in my opinion, you should either remove it, or write a comment, why this is commented out
<lubot> <tsimonq2> How many projects *do* we have right now? I know we have a lot of open tasks, but still
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> @HMollerCl: I was looking into your code and found a lot of comment …], yes, I'm cleaning it out, Thanks!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Nice work @HMollerCl :)
<apt-ghetto> @HMollerCl: And in the shell script you write the variable with all caps. A common convention is, that all caps is used for environment and shell variables (IFS is the only i saw). The rest should be lower or camel case
<lubot> <HMollerCl> "camel case" ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> snake_case > CamelCase
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Er, camelCase
<apt-ghetto> Camel case is "lowerAndUpperCase"
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2 [snake_case > CamelCase], My personal opinion :P
<apt-ghetto> But camel case is more prone to typos, so maybe only lower case
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Tsimonq2_Case
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> sss_im_a_snake
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb61ef8cbaa0b: Add Residual configuration to muon] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb61ef8cbaa0b
<apt-ghetto> tsimonq2: You sell us snake oil?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> HAHAHAHAHA
<lubot> <HMollerCl> question, I've seen pyflakes used as build-depends. Shoudl I use it to?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and maybe falke8?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> example: https://git.launchpad.net/software-properties/tree/debian/control
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb53752191598: Add by-status screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb53752191598
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T21: Our xscreensaver theme is too old] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21#1590
<wxl> ^^ check that out
<wxl> i'd be fine with a big old circle of friends
<wxl> maybe we could get a monochrome one
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALce54e2c08e0b: Add autoremovable from by status] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALce54e2c08e0b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL22a934fa7f22: Add by origin to show which are from PPAs] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL22a934fa7f22
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc50a031461e3: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc50a031461e3
<wxl> any reddit mods about?
<wxl> i'm trying to figure out how tagging works
#lubuntu-devel 2019-07-30
<wxl> e,g, for us "Support Request"
<kc2bez> Other than a few subreddit threads I tend to avoid reddit.
<wxl> yeah well i looked at simon's ama and that made me hunt around
<wxl> looks like at a support resource it could use more love
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T21: Our xscreensaver theme is too old] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21#1591
<wxl> thx for the atta boy dan :)
<kc2bez> I like the look.
<wxl> i need someone with a sense for art and design to give it a once over
<wxl> and that new login button is pissing me off
<wxl> i might compile upstream and see if its equally problematic
<kc2bez> I am not an art guy but the current lock screen punches me in the face when I lock my screen at work.
<wxl> hahahaha
<wxl> i mostly don't care but it's nice to know it is themeable
<wxl> the thing is i know it's the best solution functionally
<kc2bez> From a security standpoint it really is.
<wxl[m]> @kc2bez you see my comments on mimeapps.list?
<lubot> <kc2bez> No, I don't remember getting an email.
<wxl[m]> Harumph
<lubot> <kc2bez> I don't see anything on the task either. Weird.
<wxl[m]> https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS74450398791522ab85a5190c6809ce50a76cfb70#9104
<lubot> <kc2bez> I see it now. I will give it a look and report back on the task.
<wxl[m]> I'll get right on testing the missing stuff once I have good examples
<lubot> <kc2bez> No problem. I appreciate you looking at it.
<wxl[m]> Hey do we have anyone that likes Ubuntu Forums doing Lubuntu support there? guiverc?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> Hey do we have anyone that likes Ubuntu Forums doing Lubuntu support th …], You're going to create a wiki page describing ways to help out with support, right?
<guiverc> i'm about to logoff so I can start testing Dan's mime (requested) stuff from yesterday..  be back shortly..
<wxl[m]> @tsimonq2 you said it first
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> @tsimonq2 you said it first], I said what? XD
<guiverc> wxl, I rarely look at ubuntu forums, I can try & make it a habit..
<wxl> guiverc: thanks! if you get stuck, call in the troops, or at least me
<guiverc> :)
<wxl> @tsimonq2: you said it first about creating the wiki page, so you have to do it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: you said it first about creating the wiki page, so you have to …], I forgot, so now you have to XD
<wxl> @tsimonq2: i forgot that you forgot so you have to
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: i forgot that you forgot so you have to], noU
<wxl> fill in the blanks, folks. i'm not taking responsibility for the forums. i loathe them. perhaps that's one for @tsimonq2 but not me. https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/support/
<guiverc> wxl, if you want to swap me/you on askubu  (I check it very regularly; but there are many i'm not skilled enough to answer; thankfully others eg. dk.bose tend to answer)
<wxl> guiverc: yeah let's do that. like i said before, call me in if you need help
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLISTSHTML6641fbbaa2c9: make footer roughly uniform] Paintface07 (Kevin Kondratuk) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLISTSHTML6641fbbaa2c9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLISTSHTML65ca4475c5ee: fix spacing on submit buttons] Paintface07 (Kevin Kondratuk) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLISTSHTML65ca4475c5ee
<lubot> <paintface07> Does anyone have anymore input on this page?  I'm tempted to call this one done and move onto the options page: http://47.34.57.63:5000/list-options
<lubot> <paintface07> (Photo, 1280x1028) https://i.imgur.com/ObsVAx6.jpg Well, I'll have to leave it as a screenshot, because I don't want to leave my dev server up :P  -
<lubot> <paintface07> Seems to respond well to different viewports as well.
<guiverc> of NO importance, but listed here for completeness - https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2423815 (a request to list LXQt as a supported desktop on ubuntu forum)
<guiverc2> kc2bez, does t91 require me to do anything to see effect  (using my primary installed/updated box & comparing it to another updated last week)  trying to test magnet links & not getting results I anticipated (could be i'm something wrong as I haven't used magnet links before..)
<guiverc2> forget last ^ ; i think it was me not using before; using xdg-open works as expected.. i'll continue..
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl et. al: Is that issue with existing swaps making a system uninstallable still a thing?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T91: Update mimeapps.list] guiverc (Chris Guiver) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T91#1592
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T91: Update mimeapps.list] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T91#1594
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Trojita works with pgp keys right?
<lubot> <RikMills> @tsimonq2 the symols file in the unstable and stable uploads if different. I am not sure how you got to that situation.
<apt-ghetto> @RikMills I have changed the symbols file in unstable
<lubot> <RikMills> yeah :/
<lubot> <RikMills> I do wonder at the wisdom of continually tweaking symbols for CI builds. It does make things confusing. Just flagging up symbol changes so you know you need to do a proper update for any real archive upload seems less grief
<lubot> <RikMills> @tsimonq2 [We don't use their tool, but this might help too: https://qt-kde-team.pages.debi …], pretty sure I used that last time on libfm-qt
<lubot> <RikMills> @tsimonq2 [@RikMills might go insane without the tool...], no 'might' about it!
<guiverc> wxl, re: https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/support/  - is their support on mastodon?  i see mostly some announcements & lots of RT's
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T91: Update mimeapps.list] guiverc (Chris Guiver) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T91#1595
<wxl[m]> <lubot "<tsimonq2> wxl et. al: Is that i"> Any mounted partition will keep that device from being offered as a potential installation target. Also related I need someone to look into this but I think eMMC devices are automounted by Ubuntu
<wxl[m]> <lubot "<The_LoudSpeaker> Trojita works "> Yes Trojita does PGP
<wxl[m]> <guiverc "wxl, re: https://phab.lubuntu.me"> There's not been a lot of support on Mastodon, but there has been some. It certainly is a place. I'm not really watching #lubuntu tags though
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl[m]> <lubot "<The_LoudSpeaker> Trojita works " [<wxl[m]> <lubot "<The_LoudSpeaker> Trojita works "> Yes Trojita does PGP], Ack.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: which icons appear in the menu? I doesn't seems to be app al the time. I mean, look at Dsicover for example, the icon that we see in the menu is defferent that the one we see in /usr/share/applications or menu://applications/System
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it also happens with skanlite
<wxl> @HMollerCl like i said, i think someone needs to do some asking upstream.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I wrote to freedesktop
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but do they know which icons should appear in the menu to?
<wxl> i mean they wrote the xdg spec and that's whta we should be following
<wxl> if we're not following that, there's a bug in the menu
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> hey! wxl: it's in my todo list to poke you about grub theme. It's ready to pack.
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker have you created the debian packaging around it?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> umm no.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> how to do that?
<wxl> ugh now i forgot the command to get the skeleton going
<wxl> but you should read the debian guide about required files
<apt-ghetto> debmake?
<wxl> is that it?
<apt-ghetto> I don't know
<apt-ghetto> I was reading a tutorial last week, and if I remember well, debmake is the new way to create it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/index.en.html
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @HMollerCl [@The_LoudSpeaker https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/index.en.html], thanks!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I read that (among others) to package lubuntu-update-notifier
<wxl> i was getting to that
<wxl> ah ok, dh_make does it
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I will read it throughly. try to make the deb file and then ping here.
<wxl> https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/packaging-tutorial/packaging-tutorial.en.pdf
<wxl> while you're at it, read https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ack.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> will read them on phone. then try to follow instructions tommrow morning. now it's time to sleep. bye.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL37a6660121c9: Fix capitlization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL37a6660121c9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc0175e9299a3: Add different categories] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc0175e9299a3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2264d1a6cb69: Add muon example of waht is in a category] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2264d1a6cb69
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6eefc461b9c3: Add getting back to seeing all packages] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6eefc461b9c3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4929d73f2188: Add going back to status all] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4929d73f2188
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL98a859155d8f: Add by-category screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL98a859155d8f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL36c37ccd8218: Add downlaoded Pakcages from list] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL36c37ccd8218
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Unapproved: accepted lubuntu-default-settings [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.54.3]
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL19e1d6bd2b9b: Give actual working terminal command] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL19e1d6bd2b9b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe94d46c07ffe: Add where to type name] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe94d46c07ffe
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3bb808a4347e: Add System tray checkbox for autostart] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3bb808a4347e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1553c5453690: Add missing step in deleting autostart] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1553c5453690
#lubuntu-devel 2019-07-31
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T93: Theme lists pages] Paintface07 (Kevin Kondratuk) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T93#1596
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T93: Theme lists pages] Paintface07 (Kevin Kondratuk) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T93#1597
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLISTSHTML4b1612f98758: remove standalone stylesheet, since it can't be referenced externally.  This…] Paintface07 (Kevin Kondratuk) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLISTSHTML4b1612f98758
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNMTRAYPACKAGINGdbac91e98062: Reverted previous commit] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNMTRAYPACKAGINGdbac91e98062
<wxl> has anyone had a case where debuild -S doesn't invoke signing?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Happens every time when sponsoring
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Use -k
<wxl> is that a debsign switch?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And a debuild one
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But the docs for the relevant debsign switch apply
<wxl> i have a DEBSIGN_KEYID in ~/.devscripts tho
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Beat it over the head a couple more times?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigh
<wxl> ugh even using -k doesn't work
<wxl> wth
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What's the error?
<wxl> that's the funny thing.. nothing
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ?
<wxl> had to --force-sign it
<wxl> perhaps because it's UNRELEASED
<wxl> at least that's what the manpage suggests
<wxl> that jive with your understanding?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> perhaps because it's UNRELEASED], Uhh, yeah, that's why!
<bashfulrobot> This sounds fun.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> UNRELEASED = this won't be released as is
<lubot> <tsimonq2> UNRELEASED = don't bother signing
<wxl> but you can't dput without signing, no?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You don't dput UNRELEASED
<wxl> so what do you do?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Change from UNRELEASED ;)
<wxl> aw jeez
<wxl> i blame @HMollerCl
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNMTRAYPACKAGING24f0cb9aebb5: fixed distribution] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNMTRAYPACKAGING24f0cb9aebb5
<lubot> <tsimonq2> BAD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> debian/files needs to stay ignored
<lubot> <tsimonq2> :)))
<wxl> ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<wxl> and remove build/?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rNMTRAYPACKAGINGdebedb60843a: fix gitignore] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rNMTRAYPACKAGINGdebedb60843a
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Ooo, sorry wxl
<wxl> hey at least there's a changelog entry :)
<guiverc2> wxl, ack 1812594 (lxlock) will aim to test today
<wxl> @kc2bez did you figure out how to test those other thingies?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T90: Bionic locker should be light-locker] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T90#1598
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T26: Define and Implement Default Settings for Touchpad] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T26#1599
<guiverc> wxl, you just beat me..
<wxl> neener neener neener :)
<kondrak> yo folks, anyone know who I can talk to about getting these updated styles applied to the mailing lists? https://phab.lubuntu.me/T93  (sorry for being a broken record)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Wishlist, Open] Theme lists pages: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T93
<kondrak> I'm new and don't know who I should be working with :)
<wxl> oh i could install them
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: tag you're it no tagbacks :)
<kondrak> I only have one done, but I'd like to make sure it's gonna work before I do the rest.
<wxl> waiiiiiiiiiiiiit
<wxl> can mailman actually handle css?
<kondrak> maybe?
<wxl> i fear if it does it might be backend, which would suck
<kondrak> could be, simon pasted the templates though, and it looked like we had control over the <head> tag content.
<guiverc> :O  wxl..  fyi, I instaled 18.04.1 on vbox, does ctrl+alt+L work on vbox; it's not doing anything on my vbox 18.04.1 with rm'd file ; but lock-screen from menu works, the rm'd file re-creates itself on login 
<wxl> did for me chris
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> can mailman actually handle css?], Look at Xubuntu's
<wxl> @tsimonq2: they might have had to RT their way to it
<wxl> in which case NOT IT
<lubot> <tsimonq2> oh gawd okay XD
<kondrak> it seems like they did it the same way I did.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> See, there we go
<wxl> chris: `grep ~/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/desktop.conf lock`
<kondrak> I think these styles are more responsive though :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Your modifications are DEFINITELY an improvement though
<wxl> yeah no place to put css
<wxl> rt it is
<wxl> love you bye
<guiverc> wxl, "lock manager/command=lxlock"  (typed, not copy/pasted)
<kondrak> wxl: this is the template I've "finished": https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/lists-html/browse/master/templates/lubuntu-council-list-info-template.html
<wxl> guiverc: that's the problem. the test case suggests deleting the whole file and logging out and back in again
<guiverc> i did delete, a couple of times, logout, login and the file is there again..
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> yeah no place to put css], Uhh, dude, it's literally a whole HTML file, you can put a CSS file in there :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I say try to deploy it and see what happens
<lubot> <tsimonq2> OR
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We just refer to an external stylesheet
<lubot> <tsimonq2> OR
<wxl> ew
<guiverc> rm again, stat (file not found), logout, login, stat (ascii text)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Inline CSS
<kondrak> can't refer to external stylesheet.  I just used <style> tags...
<kondrak> (at least with https on phab or github)
<kondrak> I already tried that
<wxl> The page you saved contains suspicious HTML that could potentially expose your users to cross-site scripting attacks. This change has therefore been rejected. If you still want to make these changes, you must have shell access to your Mailman server.
<wxl> See FAQ 4.48.
<wxl> Page Unchanged
<wxl> ***** RT IT IS *****
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Waaaaaaaaaaaaat
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Eew
<kondrak> wussa RT?
<guiverc> wxl, shall i comment fully on lp.bug.thingy?  
<wxl> https://wiki.list.org/DOC/4.48%20How%20can%20I%20change%20the%20HTML%20or%20.txt%20templates%20used%20by%20my%20mailing%20lists%3F
<wxl> @guiverc: please
<guiverc> :))
<wxl> that has got to be the wrong faq
<kondrak> wxl: RT = "real terminal"?  lol
<wxl> rt.ubuntu.com
<wxl> see also #canonical-sysadmin
<wxl> you can email rt@ubuntu.com to create a ticket to the sysadmins. could tell them you want to install it and cc the lubuntu-council and we'd approve it and they'd do it
<wxl> problem, though: untested. we really need a mailman instance to try it in
<wxl> it should be pretty default, so you could do it in a virtual machine
<kondrak> Ok, no problem.  If it's going to be this big of a deal to request it, I can try to setup a more robust test.
<kondrak> Let's see how deep this rabbit hole goes!  :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Did I hear that @teward001 has a mailman instance?
<wxl> some-dumb-llc@lists.teward.com
<wxl> seriously though. virtualbox.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> praisecthluhu@lists.teward.com
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Uhh, no, QEMU
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's the best thing since VirtualBox
<wxl> kondrak: you down with virtual machines?
<kondrak> wxl: yeah, it's no problem.  I'll have a crack at it.  Probably after I get some sleep though :P  Yeah, I do all the virtuals and containers :D
<wxl> ok, good
<kondrak> I'll try to add whatever I can to the repo for a test rig so the next person has an easier time.
<lubu-qa> wxl, i rebooted 18.04.1 vm & same result .. I'm updating the 18.04 vm  (I hadn't done that as wasn't mentioned except your last comment)   [guiverc in a different room]
<lubu-qa> wxl; you'll have to read lp.1812594 update (full-upgrade took ages)... but :(    `lxlock` is not installed, and `whereis lxlock` produces no results...
<lubot> arnau was added by: arnau
<guiverc> thanks apt-ghetto :)   don't have a brain injury (motorcycle injury); simple stuff just never occurs to you
<apt-ghetto> guiverc: Absolutely no problem. I am glad, that you invest time in testing.
<kc2bez> wxl: guiverc I started on that last night but work called with issues so I didn't get to update you. Some of the types may not be practical to test which is fine (probably none of us have a hd-dvd). I will try to get back to it tonight. 
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 [Did I hear that @teward001 has a mailman instance?], not mine
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl [<wxl> some-dumb-llc@lists.teward.com], lol
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 [Did I hear that @teward001 has a mailman instance?], twas merely me derping with mailman to understand the internals better then I accidentally broke my vps
<lubot> <teward001> ... why?
<lubot> <teward001> I also have DNS over TLS and DNS over HTTPS servers too so :P
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGba535b4af8dd: Fix updated symbols] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGba535b4af8dd
<lubot> <HMollerCl> which was the web page to connect to irc?
<lubot> <aptghetto> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=%23lubuntu
<guiverc2> HMollerCl - do you mean https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<lubot> <aptghetto> This?
<guiverc2> (I added support channel links to that page.. not for dev channels though)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @aptghetto [This?], nope, this https://webchat.freenode.net/ thanks anyway
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but @N0um3n0 look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList we need to add the others
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @HMollerCl [but @N0um3n0 look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList we need to add the …], True, it's already set in our "first steps."
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: re: https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/support/ … I would like to swap places with you as point of contact for mailing list.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rCALAPACKAGING98dd461cc2b2: Refresh patch] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rCALAPACKAGING98dd461cc2b2
<wxl[m]> Do it
<lubot> <aptghetto> @kc2bez FYI: I had to refresh one patch in the calamares package on ci/unstable
<kc2bez> Thanks for letting me know. I noticed [ade] was back. Was the change precipitated from a recent git commit?
<lubot> <aptghetto> Yes, https://github.com/calamares/calamares/commit/3bd73a97ce0bdf80bb749a14e58a19f45e9e14d6
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: I think I found the problem why some icons are different. The scanner and printer icons in 16x16 are what we see in the menu. Not sure if that is correct or not. Not sure if that is an icon-theme, xdg or lxqt definition though.
<kc2bez> Thanks @aptghetto
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: and the icons for sacnner and printer (and discover) we see in the menu are not the same we see in /usr/share applications
<wxl> @HMollerCl what about `find / -type f -name *icon* 2>/dev/null` wgere icon is the name of the icon file in the desktop file? maybe run it through `grep`, i.e. for png or svg if the list is too long. that will give us a list of possible candidates
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I did something similar to that
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the point is, menu is populated with icons from 16x16 folder
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm not sure if that is the standard and if that can be easily changed
<wxl> if we make our own 16x16 folder (like we had tried to do before with other folders) can we override?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> good point, haven't tried that, will do
<lubot> <HMollerCl> nope, but reading carefully, I'm more convinced it has to be a theme.
<wxl> well then that agrees with your idea that we need to do a theme
<lubot> <HMollerCl> "Icons and themes are looked for in a set of directories. By default, apps should look in $HOME/.icons (for backwards compatibility), in $XDG_DATA_DIRS/icons and in /usr/share/pixmaps (in that order).... .In each of these directories themes are stored as subdirectories. A theme can be spread across several base directories by having
<lubot>  subdirectories of the same name. This way users can extend and override system themes. "
<wxl> it's that last sentence that seems like such a great notion.. and is so difficult to implement XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> now I'm impressed
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I copied ePapirus theme to ~/.icon
<lubot> <HMollerCl> then coppied (overwriting) the 22x22/scanner.svg to 16x16/scanner.svg and the colorful icon I saw in 22x22 folder was converted to gra
<lubot> <HMollerCl> gray
<lubot> <HMollerCl> grey
<wxl> wth
<wxl> @tsimonq2: https://mastodon.technology/web/statuses/102535660248373955
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Get them in here
<wxl> "please come to our irc channel so we can tell you we're struggling to get the right icons in the menu and can't be bothered with such trivialities of porting a whole window manager to a new and not generally ready-for-prime-time display server"
<wxl> it was an ostentatious claim, unless you've got someone working on it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's being "worked" on :P
<wxl> uhhh huh
<wxl> show me the repo
<wxl> or it didn't happen
<lubot> <tsimonq2> "repo or it didn't happen" XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> See, about that, I have it "locally"
<wxl> then make it public
<wxl> heck, you might even get some people helping
<wxl> yeeesh
<wxl> i can imagine it now.. repo goes public.. "oh there's a README. that's cool."
<lubot> <teward001> oh there's a readme.  it says 'You Failed'.  I don't like this software.
<lubot> <teward001> *shot*
<lubot> <teward001> just kidding ;)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: woked!!!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> a theme in ~./icons
<lubot> <HMollerCl> with only this 3 changes, things looks a loot better: printer, scanner, help-about
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but, it worked nice in ~/.icons but didn not in XDG_DATA_DIRS/icons aka (usr/share/Lubuntu/icons)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but that's maybe because usr/share is in the same level as /usr/share/Lubuntu so it doesn't override
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL428364e27655: Add back to default file] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL428364e27655
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: My Question is, could we only add icons to a theme? This would be copy .svg in the papirus icon directory?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7747ea931806: Add multimonitor dials for brightness] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7747ea931806
<wxl> @HMollerCl only one way to find out :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I know we can, my question is if we should, because we will put files in directories created by papirus-icon-theme
<wxl> we could make a new theme
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Making a new theme? But why?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but only for 3 menu icons
<wxl> desperation
<lubot> <HMollerCl> about lxqt, skanlite, printer
<lubot> <HMollerCl> those 3 icons are monocolor in papirus and monocolor icons doesn't work well with our dark panel/light window combination
<wxl> we can't find any other way to override them
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Kvantum?
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl [<wxl> we can't find any other way to override them], somehow we can find a way to blame Simon :P
<lubot> <teward001> loljk
<wxl> somehow? pfffht
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [somehow we can find a way to blame Simon :P], noU
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 [noU], well I mean I already placed blame on you so...
<lubot> <teward001> :P
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd8dc8c1e93c2: pluralize screenshots section] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd8dc8c1e93c2
<wxl> so who can i train to be our new bug triager?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: created an issue in papirus ghithub. Maybe is better if they add the, Then we only have the problem with "about-lxqt" whic uses help-about, we could change that(?) https://github.com/PapirusDevelopmentTeam/papirus-icon-theme/issues/1835
<wxl> that seems a good idea
<wxl> i bet we could convince lxqt similarly
<lubot> <HMollerCl> lxqt could use their own icon
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the "helix"
<wxl> yep
<wxl> suggestion: add a screenshot to that issue
<wxl> since you don't know what the icon ends up being. i'm sure they can identify it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> There was another member that coudl speak German, right? Who was it? do you think we shoudl make a german irc/telegram?
<wxl> i think it would be good for ANY language
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @aptghetto you're the man I was thinking
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: https://github.com/PapirusDevelopmentTeam/papirus-icon-theme/issues/1835
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T95: Better Menu Icons] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T95#1600
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6d62ce705b56: Add && to Appendix C] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6d62ce705b56
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL809a803173c4: Add Pipe with example] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL809a803173c4
#lubuntu-devel 2019-08-01
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T91: Update mimeapps.list] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T91#1601
<wxl> ^^ @guiverc2 since i know you have tons of hardware around, you might be able to help with the things requiring an optical drive, ,though i'm not sure if you've got all the blank media, especially hddvd and bd!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> "Username @guiverc2 not found"
<wxl> shush
<guiverc2> hddvd & blueray no sorry.. just found a ton of blank CDr's so got heaps of them for testing... :)
<guiverc2> i do have cd/dvd though
<wxl> ok so it IS a blue ray https://reposcope.com/mimetype/x-content/blank-bd
<wxl> and yep hddvd is hd dvd https://reposcope.com/mimetype/x-content/blank-hddvd
 * guiverc2 reading t91 now.. guess I'll find it if the dvd on this box still actually works (or at least fools k3b)
<wxl> i don't see application/x-iso here but like @kc2bez, maybe not supported https://reposcope.com/package/shared-mime-info
<wxl> and the only pdf is application/pdf
<kc2bez> I may have been a little over zealous with my inclusiveness. 
<kc2bez> Those mimetypes do exist in the desktop files. 
<wxl> asking on #flatpak on that one
<kc2bez> If you think I should drop any of those just let me know. 
<wxl> btw overzealous is better than under
<kc2bez> That was my thought at the time. 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T91: Update mimeapps.list] guiverc (Chris Guiver) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T91#1602
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T91: Update mimeapps.list] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T91#1603
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T91: Update mimeapps.list] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T91#1604
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T91: Update mimeapps.list] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T91#1605
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T91: Update mimeapps.list] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T91#1606
<kc2bez> wxl: I am glad I am not the only one who is tired. XD
<kc2bez> I really do appreciate your testing. 
<wxl> np
<wxl> at least we know we got it right!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T87: Calamares: Address security issue related to FDE] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T87#1607
<lubot> <RikMills> usb-creator SRUs look done :)
<lubot> <lynorian> yay
<guiverc2> HMollerCL, wxl, re: prior support discussion on #lubuntu - https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/issues/1735
<ubot93> Issue 1735 in lxqt/lxqt "Viewing a window via X thru panning causes panel to get become annoying  (feature request)" [Open]
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T87: Calamares: Address security issue related to FDE] Tj (Tj) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T87#1608
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T87: Calamares: Address security issue related to FDE] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T87#1609
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T87: Calamares: Address security issue related to FDE] Tj (Tj) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T87#1610
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: papirus-icon-theme won't add the icons https://github.com/PapirusDevelopmentTeam/papirus-icon-theme/issues/1835
<lubot> <HMollerCl> we could forge them or add the ones we need in ~./icons
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the other option is to change the .desktop to force them to use other icons
<wxl> guiverc2: i'm excited about the positive response you're seeing on that upstream issue. sometimes things don't happen that way.
<wxl> @HMollerCl so i guess we're back to trying to figure out how to override.. and make sure it doesn't affect the file manager
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T91: Update mimeapps.list] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T91#1612
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @HMollerCl so i guess we're back to trying to figure out how to override.. …], it doesn't override the file manager because we use 22x22 in file manager. It could override some context menu (example, all the about in the apps use help-about icon, same that lxqt about uses) but I haven't found any other at the moment. Tha
<lubot> t's why if we could change the .desktop Icon entry it would be much easier.
<wxl> but how would we do that without affecting non lubuntu users?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> with OnlyShowIn and NotShowIn?
<wxl> that would mean the desktop doesn't appear in the menu
<lubot> <HMollerCl> like /usr/share/applications/software-properties-lxqt.desktop
<lubot> <HMollerCl> which has: OnlyShowIn=LXQt;
<wxl> yes but that's part of the package
<wxl> there are non-lubuntu users that might use the package that want it in the menu
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mi idea is to have 2 .desktop files
<lubot> <HMollerCl> one for us with OnlyShowIn=LXQt; and one for the others with NotShowIn=LXQt;
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Other option is via xdg put a .desktop in ~/.local/share/applications
<lubot> <HMollerCl> with the same name but other Icon=
<wxl> that is a more plausible option
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the only issue with changing .desktop is that it affects all/any icon-theme
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but honestly, a scanner app, a printer app, should an app icon, not a "device" icon
<wxl> well you could always argue on the issue. that's not totally unreasonable.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, I will move forward with that solution then.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: do you have any input on this?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T51: fix usb-creator-kde] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T51#1614
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.3] (20190801) has been added
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.3] (20190801) has been added
<wxl> oh is that a thing already?
<wxl> everyone and especially guiverc2 (tester extraordinaire), 18.04.3 is available now for testing. if you could hit it hard, especially on hardware, that would be great. plan is to have it released in a week (next thursday)
<kc2bez> O hai
<kc2bez> I can bust out my 32 bit potato
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: do you have any input on this?], Not particularly
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9c6211c4c9a4: Add link to startup disk creator now that SRU is done] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9c6211c4c9a4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T58: consider minimal install] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T58#1616
<The_LoudSpeaker> !standup
<ubot93> standup is @tsimonq2 @lynorian @HMollerCl @aptghetto @teward001 @SamuelBanya @kc2bez @The_LoudSpeaker wxl[m] guiverc it's 2100 UTC Thursday which means it's time for the Lubuntu Development standup meeting. Please announce yourself for roll call! Afterwards, in order of announcement, post your items and be sure to mention when you're done.
<The_LoudSpeaker> 0/
<wxl> it is Thu Aug 1 20:38:11 UTC 2019
<wxl> tl;dr you're early
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I did some Phab maintenance, worked with apt-ghetto and Dan on various packaging things, not much for me this week
<apt-ghetto> if [ The_LoudSpeaker && !standup]; then sleep 30m; fi
<wxl> ^^ that
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> you're too early @tsimonq2 but bonus points for showing up. wow.
<apt-ghetto> +1 ^^
<The_LoudSpeaker> Ohh! Didn't know. This was the reason I asked last time was I half hour early? 
<wxl> it's like a brand new age
<wxl> The_LoudSpeaker: `date -u`
<The_LoudSpeaker> wxl: ??
<lubot> <tsimonq2> He doesn't want to date you, he wants to `date -u`
<The_LoudSpeaker> I got that but what does date -u mean?
<wxl> run it and find out
<wxl> or read the manpage
<lynorian> it shows the time and date in UTC
<wxl> i'll give you a clue: it's relevant
<The_LoudSpeaker> Not on pc rn. Will do later.
<The_LoudSpeaker> 0/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> now its time
<apt-ghetto> \O
<lynorian> \o
<kc2bez> o|
<lubot> <HMollerCl> -o__/
<wxl> anyone else?
<wxl> ok then let's do it
<wxl> raman you're up
<wxl> The_LoudSpeaker: !
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> if [ The_LoudSpeaker && !standup]; then sleep 30m; fi], print(m)
<wxl> ok we're skipping him
<wxl> apt-ghetto: go
<apt-ghetto> I have fixed some minor issues on ci.lubuntu.me
<apt-ghetto> Trojita fails to build on ppc64el (I did not investigate further)
<apt-ghetto> lxqt-archiver fails in stable branch because of agaida (I guess)
<apt-ghetto> libfm-qt in disco unstable fails to build because i messed up the symbols (not a compiler issue, but I don't understand why)
<apt-ghetto> I guess @RikMills is not so happy with the CI and symbols-fixing solution, on the other hand it is a good playground to fail and learn
<apt-ghetto> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T90 is in the pipeline and should be released next week
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] Bionic locker should be light-locker: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T90
<wxl> actually perhaps this week
 * guiverc2 walks in room
<apt-ghetto> I have opened upstream issues for https://phab.lubuntu.me/T85 and https://phab.lubuntu.me/T87
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] Set GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR correctly: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T85
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] Calamares: Address security issue related to FDE: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T87
<apt-ghetto> https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/1209
<ubot93> Issue 1209 in calamares/calamares "Include UMASK=0077 only when needed" [Open]
<apt-ghetto> https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/1201
<ubot93> Issue 1201 in calamares/calamares "Allow command substitutions for GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR" [Open]
<apt-ghetto> https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/1203 because of launchpad bug 1827501
<ubot93> Issue 1203 in calamares/calamares "Encryption does not work well with non-QWERTY keyboards" [Open]
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1827501 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "keyboard layout different changes during installation set-up and boot for de-encrypting unencrypting hard drive" [Undecided, Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1827501
<apt-ghetto> And today calamares accepted my PR for https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/1198
<ubot93> Issue 1198 in calamares/calamares "Add possibility to define mount options for the ESP" [Closed]
<wxl> no, you're right. next week
<apt-ghetto> That's from my side
<wxl> nice work! an upstream pr, too!!
<apt-ghetto> Yeah, I am also a bit proud
<kc2bez> Excellent!
<wxl> you can put that on your draft developer application
<wxl> you do have one, right?
<wxl> *AHEM*
<wxl> lynorian: go
<kc2bez> ^
<apt-ghetto> Then I have to start my draft soon, so I will not forget it, when I apply next year
<lynorian> Add link to command line tutorail 
<lynorian> Way more bluetooth stuff 
<lynorian> hyphenation in lowriter
<lynorian> widow/orphan control of lowriter
<lynorian> styles in lowriter
<lynorian> show installed fiels in muon
<lynorian> more package filtering in muon
<lynorian> work on deleting things in session settings and checkbox wait for tray
<lynorian> brightness now has multimonitor
<lynorian> && and | in cli tutorial
<wxl> oo bluetooth
<lynorian> link to startup disk creator to create usb in chapter 1.2
<lynorian> this is it for this week
<wxl> yay on usb-creator, too!
<lynorian> yes
<wxl> kc2bez go
<kc2bez> Took a (too) short vacation the tail end of last week.
<kc2bez> Tasks.
<kc2bez> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T91
<kc2bez> uploaded lubuntu-default-settings 19.10.3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Resolved] Update mimeapps.list: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T91
<kc2bez> That is it from me in my abbreviated week.
<wxl> that was a good one, though
<wxl> ok @HMollerCl
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I investigated how/why icons are populated in the menu
<lubot> <HMollerCl> becasue we have some monhrome icons that in our default scheme dark panel/light window looks bad
<lubot> <HMollerCl> thing is that menu uses 16x16 icons and places and devices have only monochromes in that (becasue sometim3es are used in filemanager)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so, we need to find a solution and I will start work on it.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I will try to fix it creating .desktop in ~./local/applications. Unless anyone has a better idea.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> for more info https://github.com/PapirusDevelopmentTeam/papirus-icon-theme/issues/1835
<lubot> <HMollerCl> reverted connection-editor
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (with help from wxl)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Still cleaning PEP8, lintian oand ther on lubuntu-update-notifier
<lubot> <HMollerCl> found this which we could put in whislist (needs packaging apparently) … https://github.com/PapirusDevelopmentTeam/papirus-libreoffice-theme
<wxl> oh ^^^ lynorian re: connection-editor the manual for 19.10 needs to discuss using nm-tui for basic needs but then how to use gnome-connection-editor or whatever it's called for more advanced things
<The_LoudSpeaker> I am back.
<wxl> please make a task for that, Hans
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok
<wxl> and i don't think we technically have a task for lubuntu-update-notifier do we?
<wxl> i don't think we do. having one would help us track that
<kc2bez> I thought Simon made one.
<wxl> those can both be subtasks of T41/19.10
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mmm, we had
<lubot> <HMollerCl> not sure if we re-created
<wxl> oic little bits are there
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T98
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] Cleanup for lubuntu-update-notifier prior to uploading: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T98
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T97
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] Make lubuntu-update-notifier PEP-8 compliant: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T97
<wxl> he just didn't make them parents of T41
<apt-ghetto> Would be much easier if you can define a parent task, when creating a new task (*hint for the phab admins*)
<wxl> you can
<wxl> start off from the parent task and it's super easy
<wxl> ok got that done
<wxl> anything else?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> from my side none
<wxl> ok go raman
<The_LoudSpeaker> Yup! 
<The_LoudSpeaker> Hii. So I don't have much. And sorry for going blank earlier. I was installing lubuntu to a friend's laptop. 
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @tsimonq2 Do we create the language channels as an owner and put you as an administrator?
<The_LoudSpeaker> About the lubuntu-grub-theme,
<The_LoudSpeaker> Reading docs. College started from today so didn't get much time. Will try to do by weekend.
<The_LoudSpeaker> About xscreensaver themes. I kept staring at themes today for about past 1 hour. Noted which are good. Will start soon. 
<The_LoudSpeaker> That's it. 
<The_LoudSpeaker> Also, learnt how to send encrypted mails
<wxl> yay :)
<The_LoudSpeaker> And got k9 mail all set.
<wxl> ok i guess that leaves me
<wxl> spew coming soon
<wxl>  * TASKS
<wxl>    * Made task to explore compton fork https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96
<wxl>    * Accepted Bionic locker SRU https://phab.lubuntu.me/D23
<wxl>    * Various comments on the xscreensaver task, including a first stab at a lock screen theme https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21
<wxl>    * Created a task to fix DND in MTP devices https://phab.lubuntu.me/T99
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] investigate yshui's compton fork: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96
<wxl>    * Requested changes on one of the shortcuts tasks https://phab.lubuntu.me/D17
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Closed] Set default lock to light-locker-command: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D23
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] Our xscreensaver theme is too old: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] Fix DND with MTP devices: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T99
<wxl>    * Commented on default settings for touchpad task https://phab.lubuntu.me/T26
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Needs Revision] Edited Shortcuts.: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D17
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Open] Define and Implement Default Settings for Touchpad: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T26
<wxl>    * Commented on minimal install task with some upstream news https://phab.lubuntu.me/T58
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Medium, Open] consider minimal install: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T58
<wxl>    * Finally marked usb-creator task as resolved! https://phab.lubuntu.me/T51
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [High, Resolved] fix usb-creator-kde: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T51
<wxl>  * TESTING
<wxl>    * Tested the mimetypes fix https://phab.lubuntu.me/rDEFAULTSETTINGS74450398791522ab85a5190c6809ce50a76cfb70
<wxl>    * Tested and verified Bionic locker SRU https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-default-settings/+bug/1812594
<wxl>  * COMMITS
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1812594 in lubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu Bionic) "Lubuntu 18.04 mistakenly sets the default lock problem to lxlock instead of light-locker" [Medium, Fix Committed]
<wxl>    * Sponsored reversion of nm-tray connection editor change https://phab.lubuntu.me/D25
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Closed] Reverted previous commit: https://phab.lubuntu.me/D25
<wxl>  * MISCELLANEOUS
<wxl>    * Updated Discourse support category pin to suggest information to include https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/about-the-support-category/13
<wxl>    * Added tagging functionality to Discourse.
<wxl>    * Tagged posts on Discourse.
<wxl>    * Answered an AskUbuntu question about replacing xscreensaver's lock mechanism https://askubuntu.com/a/1161114/237241 
<wxl>    * Answered an AskUbuntu question about DND to desktop not working due to user-dirs.dirs https://askubuntu.com/a/1161370/237241
<wxl>    * Answered an AskUbuntu question about making the writing cursor non-blinking https://askubuntu.com/a/1161329/237241
<wxl>    * Installed Raman as a mailing list moderator
<wxl>    * Commented on a Reddit thread about hash/GPG verification of ISOs https://www.reddit.com/r/Lubuntu/comments/cimqtk/feedbackama_thread_for_julyaugust_2019/evcj00y/?st=jyol4apb&sh=089d3f54
<wxl>    * Created a Support wiki page https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/support/
<wxl>    * Answered a Reddit question about windows shortcuts https://www.reddit.com/r/Lubuntu/comments/ck31z4/no_windows_keyboard_shortcuts/?st=jyqqak1x&sh=e8bf62a8
<apt-ghetto> Don't forget guiverc 
<guiverc> I've got nothing to say; here to listen
<wxl> ok guiverc you're up if everyone's done digesting my stuff
<lynorian> wxl is the support linked in why not get involved?
<wxl> ooh good call
<wxl> but guiverc you helped so much with testing!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> after guiverc we have @N0um3n0
<wxl> oh well we'll let guiverc be modest :)
<guiverc> HMollerCl & wxl - I upstreamed ??? but I haven't read what occurred since then yet
<wxl> go @N0um3n0
<wxl> guiverc: it's been really positive, actually!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALaabab0b93e96: Add second link for phab wiki on support] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALaabab0b93e96
<lubot> <HMollerCl> go @N0um3n0
<lubot> <N0um3n0> we are going to start creating the support channels and today we are going to create the German one
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @aptghetto we expect you to be there to
<wxl> if you could add the ones we have and the ones we will have here.. that would eb great https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/support/
<lubot> <N0um3n0> With @HMollerCl and @JyotiGomes as admins
<lubot> <N0um3n0> And @aptghetto ?
<apt-ghetto> Send me the link, I will look also
<apt-ghetto> I don't need to be an admin
<lubot> <N0um3n0> soon we will create more channels but today we will start with this
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> I don't need to be an admin], Ok
<lubot> <N0um3n0> No problem
<wxl> good job!!!
<lubot> <N0um3n0> I will put the link as soon as it is created
<lubot> <N0um3n0> ;)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> we need to link all teh telegrams channel to irc
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (or telegram groups)
<wxl> we should have a separate table for other language support
<wxl> since we also have irc channels (and technically matrix ones)
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @wxl [<wxl> since we also have irc channels (and technically matrix ones)], I will make a list, right now Russian and Portuguese are pending
<wxl> having a discourse area might be good, too
<wxl> mailing list as a dream
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @wxl [<wxl> having a discourse area might be good, too], We are preparing a document that will be finished shortly commenting on these things, such as space for languages ​​in discourse, etc.  It will be sent to all members when finished.
<wxl> sounds great! thank you!!!!
<lubot> <N0um3n0> ;)
<apt-ghetto> You can create a wiki page
<wxl> anything or anyone else???
<wxl> ok then i guess we'll call it
<wxl> thank you everyone!!!
<apt-ghetto> Maybe a organisational thing: Should we have SRU_19.04, SRU_18.04 etc. as mastertask, so that we can close them
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> You can create a wiki page], I agree, we also have this spoken
<kc2bez> Thanks to you wxl
<guiverc> thanks wxl & everyone
 * wxl tips his invisible hat
<apt-ghetto> Now we have just one SRU task and every closed subtask remains forever (or to the next data loss)
<wxl> well we can split them from their parent
<wxl> which might be good to do
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @lubuntu_bot [*wxl: tips his invisible hat*], is it red?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> or is it a fedora?
<wxl> i do have one behind the desk, but it's not a fedora
<wxl> that's right: a red hat red hat that's not a fedora
<wxl> i do have something like this https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0835/6551/products/H912_1_grande.jpg?v=1535533827
<lubot> <N0um3n0> German channel is created, we are in  … t.me/LubuntuDeutschthe
<lubot> <N0um3n0> the German channel is created, we are in … http://t.me/LubuntuDeutsch
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7437c5d01e6c: Add note about trojita system tray] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7437c5d01e6c
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @N0um3n0 [the German channel is created, we are in … http://t.me/LubuntuDeutsch], Niceeeee
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @N0um3n0 [the German channel is created, we are in … http://t.me/LubuntuDeutsch], @aptghetto
#lubuntu-devel 2019-08-02
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I've been accepted to speak in ubuconla
<kc2bez> That is fantastic!
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @HMollerCl [I've been accepted to speak in ubuconla], Wow, great news. Can you record it to see it?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Don't know, will ask
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @HMollerCl [Don't know, will ask], Ok! Good luck
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Thanks!
<wxl> whatcha going to talk about?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALca4bb537062b: Add tray telling when you have a new message] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALca4bb537062b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALecbddbb67312: Add note to switch back from offline] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALecbddbb67312
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> whatcha going to talk about?], Lubuntu changing to lxqt
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T26: Define and Implement Default Settings for Touchpad] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T26#1621
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T26: Define and Implement Default Settings for Touchpad] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T26#1623
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T26: Define and Implement Default Settings for Touchpad] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T26#1624
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T26: Define and Implement Default Settings for Touchpad] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T26#1625
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> You can create a wiki page], In phab?
<lubot> <aptghetto> Yes. You can also restrict the visibility.
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @aptghetto [Yes. You can also restrict the visibility.], Ok Thanks!!!!
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl23 wxl: ubuntu SSO login on Discourse is disabled
<wxl> thx
<wxl> in an ideal world everything would move to canonical but i think it's unlikely
<wxl> we could do a static site generator 
<lubot> <tsimonq2> YES PLEASE
<lubot> <tsimonq2> YEE
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> (ack)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ack
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl [<wxl> in an ideal world everything would move to canonical but i think it's unli …], ... *whispers* hail hydra *shot*
<wxl> so if someone wants to get that figured out and write all the templates and blah blah blah go for it
<wxl> NOT IT
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> so if someone wants to get that figured out and write all the templates an …], We just need a web designer to help match the current design with some new CSS
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I really really like Nikola
<wxl> *** NOT *** IT ***
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *cough* @paintface07 (who does this full time) :)
<wxl> my only requirement is yaml/md
<lubot> <teward001> not me!  *lights everything on fire*
<lubot> <teward001> yaml: yes.  md: meh
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Please no markup war
<wxl> as a general rule there will be a metadata file (yaml) and a markup one
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's all in Markdown
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And written in Python
<wxl> the templates can get weird tho, depending
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fair enough
<wxl> something that already has some support for plugins would be cool but not a requirement
<cdoern> Hello! I messaged u/tsimnoq2 on Reddit about applying to be a moderator. I was directed here to make sure all of the council members were in the loop. I will resend my application message here as follows: 
<cdoern> Hi, I am just reaching out to express my interest in being a moderator of the lubuntu subreddit. I have been using/interested in lubuntu for about a year now, following along with the most recent releases. I have also moderated/created my own subreddit with about 1.2k users (r/takecareofourplants). I feel as though I could bring a content based ass
<cdoern> ist to the team as well as a subreddit management assist. I am familiar with the many facets of moderating the subreddit and enjoy designing the CSS as well as editing/creating sidebar and wiki content.Sorry if this is the incorrect way to reach the mod team or an improper moment to apply. But thank you for your time!all the best,u/cdoern01
<TJ-> oops, looks like the network 'moderated' there :)
<wxl> they left? aw jeez
<wxl> i'd like to know about their capacity to answer support inquiries
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Probably got flood banned
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: tsimonq2: I emailed rt@ubuntu to ask if SSO people can coordinate with me and dig into the environment to see whether this is the plugin that's busted or what
<lubot> <teward001> if they can give us straight oauth2 config options I"ll config that on discourse
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> i'd like to know about their capacity to answer support inquiries], Respond on Reddit
<lubot> <tsimonq2> They sent a modmail
<lubot> <teward001> but again, Canonical IS and I have to do things first :p
<wxl> oh i missed that
<wxl> thx thomas
<wxl> yeah don't see it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> okay so DM them on Reddit
<wxl> bah
<lubot> <teward001> *pulls up reddit modmail*
<wxl> you should really have them email the council
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I said that too
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I said either join the channel or email the LC
<wxl> the problem is the first claus exists there
<wxl> why do we have moderators we can't remove???
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's a really good question
<lubot> <teward001> erasify them?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl23 I may deploy a discourse locally to test the plugin as well
<lubot> <teward001> if it fails for me on my infra here
<lubot> <teward001> i'm going to assume the problem is the plugin
<wxl> fair enough
<lubot> <teward001> but i did open the communication there with IS :P
<wxl> it's probably a case where they hacked on it long enough to make it work with their stuff but documented nothing
<wxl> i mean that's how most businesses work
<wxl> the problem: they released it
<lubot> <teward001> :P
<lubot> <teward001> OR it works only for their infra because of TrustedDomainConfigurations or some crap on login.u.c
<lubot> <teward001> but again, IS will know details
#lubuntu-devel 2019-08-03
<lubot> <paintface07> @tsimonq2 - what am I doing now?  Lol
<kc2bez> Fix all the things @paintface07 XD
<lubot> <paintface07> lol, I'm no web designer.  I'm a "full-stack engineer" but I'm lightest on the front-end :P
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T100: Lubuntu 20.04] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T100
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T101: Lubuntu 20.10] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T101
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T102: Lubuntu 18.04.3] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T102
<tsimonq2> guiverc2: ^^
<tsimonq2> If you could run some tentative smoke tests, that'd be great.
<tsimonq2> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/405/builds on the tracker.
<tsimonq2> Ooooh, I see Dan's on it too:D
<guiverc2> tsimonq2, :)  i've a i386 live test in progress on thinkpad, have already downloaded x86_64 iso (but my thumb-drive is currently in use..)
<tsimonq2> Y'all are on top of it :D
<tsimonq2> I love it
<tsimonq2> Thanks!
<kc2bez> Indeed. Just about done with all I can do on 32 bit. 
<guiverc2> but thanks for telling me; i can easily not notice things !
<kc2bez> I don't have EFI for 32 bit. 
<tsimonq2> I think I'll mark that one as good. :P
<kc2bez> I would've finished it up yesterday but it goes slow on the dinosaur. 
<guiverc2> kc2bez, actually good; you gave me time to notice & do some :)
<TJ-> do you use automated test harnesses (remote controlled USB HID input or something? ) 
<guiverc2> TJ-, not me, i use untrained-monkey  (me)
<TJ-> how do you find the time!?
<TJ-> i'd go crazy trying to do testing manually
<kc2bez> Not me either. Just me and my antiques. 
<guiverc2> being [medically] retired does help somewhat...
<kc2bez> It is a separate machine so I can do other stuff at the same time. 
<tsimonq2> :)
<tsimonq2> kc2bez: "the dinosaur" XD
<kc2bez> XD
<TJ-> I've still got my sony Vaio SRX's of 2002/3 vintage... 256/384 *MB* RAM I'm not volunteering to test on those but they ran Windows XP perfectly fine, in fact I was doing live streaming from USA to UK with them in 2003
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T102: Lubuntu 18.04.3] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T102#1658
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T102: Lubuntu 18.04.3] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T102#1659
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T103: Properly deal with translations on the blog] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T103
<kc2bez> I have an Acer laptop that has a Centrino duo T2050 and 1GB of RAM. It is quite the powerhouse. 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T104: Get translations going again] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T104
<tsimonq2> hahaha :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T105: Deal with Lugito notifications] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T105
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T77: what is up with k3b?!] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T77#1686
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T20: Package sddm-config-editor] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T20#1691
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T69: 19.04 SRUs] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T69#1697
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T48: nm-tray icons] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T48#1701
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T92: 19.10 manual changes] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T92#1705
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T92: 19.10 manual changes] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T92#1705
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T89: weird things in our package set] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T89#1707
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T65: Add link for portugues telegram group in website] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T65#1712
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T99: Fix DND with MTP devices] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T99#1714
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T97: Make lubuntu-update-notifier PEP-8 compliant] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T97#1715
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T87: Calamares: Address security issue related to FDE] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T87#1716
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T53: get rid of `$BROWSER`!] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T53#1723
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T29: Native nm-tray connection editor] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T29#1729
<lubot> <lynorian> I honestly prefer rst
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T96: investigate yshui's compton fork] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96#1733
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T96: investigate yshui's compton fork] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96#1733
<lubot> <lynorian> I don't grok yaml for some reason
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T83: fix archiver] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T83#1739
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T102: Lubuntu 18.04.3] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T102#1740
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T72: tweak minimum requirements] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T72#1742
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T56: Transfer testcases to the actual testcase branch] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T56#1743
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T54: Properly implement different wallpapers for different monitors] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T54#1744
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T21: Our xscreensaver theme is too old] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21#1745
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPASTEBINITab05aa431a6b: move away from deprecated platform functions] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPASTEBINITab05aa431a6b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPASTEBINIT004778fa13c2: update urlopen usage] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPASTEBINIT004778fa13c2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPASTEBINIT266a73e5f1f5: Wrap line.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPASTEBINIT266a73e5f1f5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPASTEBINITab07a0f36170: Remove Last Modification line.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPASTEBINITab07a0f36170
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T77: what is up with k3b?!] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T77#1746
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T102: Lubuntu 18.04.3] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T102#1749
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPASTEBINIT205bca0f4acf: Update URL in manpage for HTTPS] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPASTEBINIT205bca0f4acf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPASTEBINIT489773da15ff: Remove Python 2 compatibility.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPASTEBINIT489773da15ff
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPASTEBINIT489773da15ff: Remove Python 2 compatibility.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPASTEBINIT489773da15ff
<tsimonq2> https://phab.lubuntu.me/C2 XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<tsimonq2> <3 wxl 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rPASTEBINITbbb03c2109bb: Release 1.5.1.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rPASTEBINITbbb03c2109bb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T56: Transfer testcases to the actual testcase branch] guiverc (Chris Guiver) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T56#1750
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T96: investigate yshui's compton fork] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96#1751
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL265b5174cc24: Add Heading 3] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL265b5174cc24
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T96: investigate yshui's compton fork] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96#1752
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL757325d1ede8: Add bulleted list style] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL757325d1ede8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbe2470b68112: Add Numbered list style] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbe2470b68112
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc3afe80e53ef: Add alphabet Uppercase List] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc3afe80e53ef
<wxl> i'll take one of those codimd accounts please
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2e07ad95e451: Add Alphabet Lowercase List] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2e07ad95e451
<tsimonq2> wxl: ack
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T96: investigate yshui's compton fork] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96#1753
<tsimonq2> wxl: Wanna see it in action? Create a note and we'll collab.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T96: investigate yshui's compton fork] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96#1754
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T96: investigate yshui's compton fork] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T96#1755
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T87: Calamares: Address security issue related to FDE] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T87#1759
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T29: Native nm-tray connection editor] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T29#1761
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T89: weird things in our package set] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T89#1762
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd9da2400b61e: Add Set As Deafult Printer] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd9da2400b61e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T105: Deal with Lugito notifications] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T105#1764
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T83: fix archiver] apt-ghetto (apt-ghetto) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T83#1765
<guiverc> can someone please download & try and install lubuntu 18.04.3 into a virtualbox vm;  i can install 18.04.1, & others but can't get 18.04.3 beyond black screen boot; md5sum & check disk show okay; i've assumed it's my error but can't find it
<RikMills> guiverc: doing
<guiverc> thanks - install (erase & install is what I was using) (10gb)..
<RikMills> ok. zsyncing now
<guiverc> RikMills, you've got ubuntu studio & tons of others to do haven't you.. you sure you've got time?
<RikMills> the only other I 'have' to do is kubuntu
<guiverc> okay replace ubuntu studio with kubuntu in my last.. you sure you've got time?
<RikMills> at the moment I was just doing some package staging for stuff that is likely to go in 20.04, so I can leave that alone with no probs
<guiverc> :)   thanks heaps then...  i've had no issues replacing partition on hardware, but didn't want to lose whole disk so was using vm.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @RikMills [<RikMills> at the moment I was just doing some package staging for stuff that is …], Like Calamares? :P
<RikMills> @tsimonq2 (is PIM RC ;))
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ooh, PIM, your favorite :P
<RikMills> just building the KDE apps 19.08 RC tars. zzzzzzzzzzz
<RikMills> guiverc: black screen boot on the iso or installed system. I guess the latter?
<guiverc> sorry, no after installation.  i get to the reboot prompt, then dead (or  "Boot failed: press a key to retry.." once)
<RikMills> urgh! installing. lets see
<lubot> <RikMills> @tsimonq2 [Like Calamares? :P], To be honest, if someone wants to do proof of concept work for Kubuntu, then good. I doubt I myself will get to that
<RikMills> guiverc: ok. that installed ok. would not reboot, after clicking that, so I had to force the VM restart, but installed lubuntu then booted fine
<guiverc> yeah i've had a few (3) non-reboots on hardware too (once installed it would reboot fine so I noted & moved on).  Thank you RikMills.  I'll try another ; greatly appreciate your help!
<RikMills> vbox version 5.2.27 r129666
<RikMills> np
<guiverc> my host is 19.10 so later 6.something vbox..
<RikMills> I'm using vbox from their site, not our debs. I tried 6.x, but got vm resizing issues, so went back to 5.x
<guiverc> (oh well, I'm likely to try another box which runs f30 so further away, more traitorous)
<RikMills> bbl
<guiverc> no issues with 18.04.3 install on hp8200 box (f30 host), so has to be my vbox setup on sonycrap
<RikMills> makes sense I guess
<guiverc> given what you had found RikMills it does; also proves what i assumed was an issue with my vbox   (why i fought with it for hours..)  thanks again RikMills 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T87: Calamares: Address security issue related to FDE] Tj (Tj) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T87#1766
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T32: Make checksum verification automatic] Tj (Tj) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T32#1767
<Eickmeyer[m]> Guys, there is no Ubuntu Studio 18.04 LTS, therefore, no 18.04.3. Not sure what this is about.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T53: get rid of `$BROWSER`!] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T53#1768
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf186fc99a043: Add note on purpose of htop to deal with non responisve programs] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf186fc99a043
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1d9958936ab9: Add non-responisve closing to qps] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1d9958936ab9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL55f50f526197: Add close non responsive by panel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL55f50f526197
#lubuntu-devel 2019-08-04
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALceb8e0de5365: Add shortcut keys for rasing and lowering volume] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALceb8e0de5365
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALeb1f72ec99ba: Add audio mute keyboard shortcut to openbox keyboard] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALeb1f72ec99ba
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL36015feccaec: Fix table formatting] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL36015feccaec
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7d4d06481e91: Fix warning] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7d4d06481e91
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T21: Our xscreensaver theme is too old] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T21#1770
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T59: fix keyboard shortcuts] The_LoudSpeaker (Raman Sarda) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T59#1772
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I can't get pbuilder working. Can someone help?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> sbuild is much better :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ack.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Thanks!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, thanks wxl: for adding me to the development team project. Honoured. :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tsimonq2 [sbuild is much better :)], I created a schroot for eoan. Then I started it and went to build a package from source code. It worked fine and the software was built successfully but when I exit the schroot and start it back again, all the files were gone. Does schroot doesn't save directories and packages built wi
<lubot> thin it after the user exits it?
<TJ-> @The_LoudSpeaker: sbuild should deposit the built binaries in the parent directory of the source where you called it from
<TJ-> @The_LoudSpeaker: there are also command-line options to sbuild/schroot to cause it not to destroy the schroot (which it does usually if the sbuild is successful)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @TJ- [<TJ-> @The_LoudSpeaker: there are also command-line options to sbuild/schroot to …], I will check
<TJ-> @The_LoudSpeaker: you can also use "schroot --all-sessions --list" to show the open sessions (useful if a build failed since they're left in place so you can investigate)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> got it. … in my .sbuildrc, the purge_session attribute was set to successful. Now changed it to never
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Thanks!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> OH NO! that didn't work. I had installed git after making the change. Just exited and went back in, and git was lost! :(
<TJ-> @The_LoudSpeaker: sounds like you're doing it back-to-front. The way I do it is: git clone git://example.com/project.git; cd project; # some changes; dpkg-source --commit; dch -i; sbuild .
<lubot> Charlie Doern was added by: Charlie Doern
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5366f5f0c8a5: Reorder styles] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5366f5f0c8a5
<wxl> trying to upload a 2mb file to discourse it's saying it's too big ant the max is 4096kb. wth.
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Someone misconfigured Apache! :P
<lubot> <teward001> it's wxl's fault.
<lubot> <teward001> it's actually Discourse's fault
<lubot> <teward001> because it's [CENSORED] Ruby code
<wxl> siiiiiiiiiiiiigh
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3a6f2822515d: Add Roman uppercase style] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3a6f2822515d
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @UniversalSuperBox [Someone misconfigured Apache! :P], We exclusively use nginx where possible
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So technically it's teward's fault
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *shot*
<wxl> except discourse does everything different
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL93c6cbfa68ee: Add lowercase roman numeral list] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL93c6cbfa68ee
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf24c97bf0560: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf24c97bf0560
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf9b92263166b: Add optimal zoom] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf9b92263166b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL67c30c37f7b1: Move styles to its own subsection] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL67c30c37f7b1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd72bfe37f98a: Add lists to won section] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd72bfe37f98a
#lubuntu-devel 2020-07-27
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd2ae6ef3618b: Spellcheck LXQt sudo] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd2ae6ef3618b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9da8df22ee3f: Merge branch 'master' of ssh://phab.lubuntu.me/source/manual] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9da8df22ee3f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0a820153c21d: Spellcheck power management] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0a820153c21d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1892d83e2cf7: Spellcheck shortcut keys] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1892d83e2cf7
<guiverc> should we have newer focal (20.04.1) daily?  20200724 is newest?
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 [@teward001 Can you please set up a Weblate instance?], can you give me a VM to install it on?
<lubot> <teward001> weblate won't deploy on the existing infra
<lubot> <teward001> and right now the CI is taking all the resources on my infra that're allotted to it
<lubot> <teward001> i can attempt to deploy weblate again but it doesn't like docker
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Okay, I'll work on it
<lubot> <kc2bez> @guiverc [<guiverc> should we have newer focal (20.04.1) daily?  20200724 is newest?], I think that is the newest. It is possible there will be another spin.
<guiverc> are we near or at RC slow down already for 20.04.1... yippee & thanks kc2bez 
<kc2bez> It looks like it. 
<kc2bez> [16:01] <67d00sil2100Re-spinning images for some builder changes! Please don't stop testing though, changes are minimal and we want to flush out as many blockers early as possible
<kc2bez> on the 24th ^^
<guiverc> thanks kc2bez, appreciated
<kc2bez> Happy to help :)
<guiverc> groovy wallpaper (contest) reminder..  I can't recall what I was told last query  
<kc2bez> I had made some edits to your document. But I am thinking I didn't follow up well enough and we may be a little late. 
<guiverc> what could we do for wallpapers then?  discourse.page asking for submissions for inclusion?, no details as per selection, open ended (no cutoff, we may use it 20.10, 21.04..), or we select from prior releases? (I suspect most users don't grab them all like I do.. selected from lubuntu & main ubuntu too? even if some were recognized, blogged about, I can't see it as a problem
<guiverc> checklist was updated for 20.04.1, I'm thinking about duplicating page for 18.04.5, since only a week apart...
<kc2bez> Those are all good questions. We have some options I guess. Utilizing past wallpapers isn't necessarily a bad thing. We could post the message you crafted and hope we get some responses in our timeframe. 
<kc2bez> I am not opposed to having the main Ubuntu one either. 
<ItzSwirlz> I know I'm not supposed to speak but for wallpapers for 20.04.1, I'd just use the same as Focal wallpapers. For Groovy, minus well do a competition
<ItzSwirlz> Even if a Groovy comp was done or wallpapers was in, this is focal, not groovy. Just my personal opinion, but I don't know. All up to you.
<kc2bez> @ItzSwirlz We were referring to groovy for the wallpapers not focal. 
#lubuntu-devel 2020-07-28
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200728)
<tomreyn> hi there. FWIW, some weeks ago, i sent an email to mario b., asking whether i could help mediate around the domain names / websites. i sent it to two email addresses i found, but can't be certain he still monitors them. i receioved no NDN, though. also no reply. i sent a reminder, but got not response there either.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Interesting
<kc2bez> Thanks for the information tomreyn
<tomreyn> yw, i just thought it could be worth a try. the situation is not good from a user perspective, which i cared about most of all. i imagine it must be annoying for you as well. but this was not my primary driving force, i must admit.
<kc2bez> That sounds fair and makes sense to me.
#lubuntu-devel 2020-07-29
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200728.1)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://secure.phabricator.com/T13547
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Y'all should go read that
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Those changes are now in prod
#lubuntu-devel 2020-07-30
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200730)
<lubot> Uwg was added by: Uwg
<lubot> Hsy was added by: Hsy
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 [Y'all should go read that], The onto and into stuff was a good bit of info. y'all really should read it.
#lubuntu-devel 2020-07-31
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200731)
#lubuntu-devel 2020-08-01
<guiverc> The_LoudSpeaker, i rebooted and didn't have anything to know which grub option I was selecting (dual boot with numerous options, BIOS on this box; change I'd not noticed before; though I don't boot very often), will explore when I can on other boxes & provide more detail..    i don't think this box likes lubuntu-artwork change..
 * guiverc has been concentrating on focal.1 & ignoring groovy of late..
<The_LoudSpeaker> guiverc: the change was on groovy.
<guiverc> yeah, this (my main box) is groovy+bionic, and groovy owns grub, so it was groovy
<The_LoudSpeaker> And if placing the config in /boot/default/grub.d/ doesn't work then I don't know what works. 🤷🏻‍♂️
<guiverc> Grub appears with a list of options, but I could NOT tell which was being selected, worse as I scroll up/down the page to view all
<The_LoudSpeaker> Did you check on a clean install btw?
<guiverc> i'll test it on a freshly installed system when I get a chance..  this is NOT a clean machine (17.10rc install long ago)
<The_LoudSpeaker> The root of grub here is on your groovy install? You said it was multi os system right? Maybe grub's root is not grooy
<The_LoudSpeaker> Yup. Please let me know if a clean install works.
<The_LoudSpeaker> I am in village rn and I don't have good enough internet to download and test. I will upgrade my data plan when the current one finishes and will test then.
<guiverc> My current focus is 20.04.1, so I'll test it for sure, but won't be today.. I'd clean install, then install-alongside (so multiple entries) then look..  but won't be today.
<guiverc> The_LoudSpeaker, ^
<The_LoudSpeaker> Yup. Works. Anytime you are free.
<lubot> FadlyRifai was added by: FadlyRifai
#lubuntu-devel 2020-08-02
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL988b388e160c: Add desktop general tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL988b388e160c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8c86d747646c: Update Discover version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8c86d747646c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc3606304db65: Update noblenote icon descrption] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc3606304db65
<guiverc> The_LoudSpeaker, https://photos.app.goo.gl/uyQyNjiDMqYNaZGD6 on a fresh install of groovy (two systems installed), old BIOS box, nothing to highlight which item is selected - https://photos.app.goo.gl/uyQyNjiDMqYNaZGD6 ; ie. if you down/up arrow option selected will change, but nothing to indicate which you'll get
<guiverc> i can file on lp or anywhere if helpful...
<guiverc> fyi:  i love the selector screen, love the plymouth.. but the Lubuntu logo looks like it's the selected item, but never moves, on some boxes there can be multiple appearances of it..
<The_LoudSpeaker> Yay! The theme works! ♥️
<The_LoudSpeaker> Thanks guiverc ! You can put all the info on the task on phab. I will be returning to my home today and I will then download and test. I fixed a 10 year old box for testing.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/166/
<guiverc> thanks, also notice lubuntu logo appears for non-lubuntu installs; eg. other install was a kubuntu 20.04.1, but now has lubuntu logo
<guiverc> s/notice/noticed ^
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/383/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/384/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/143/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/582/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/582/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/600/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/582/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/167/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/143/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/111/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/388/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm UNSTABLE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/111/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_screengrab just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_screengrab/143/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm just failed after being unstable: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/358/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-session just failed after succeeding: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-session/390/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/600/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/583/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libsysstat FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libsysstat/385/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_liblxqt/393/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-session FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-session/141/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/384/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-panel FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-panel/392/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libqtxdg FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libqtxdg/384/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/359/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/359/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/112/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/112/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/360/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_sddm/360/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/113/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_sddm FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_sddm/113/
<The_LoudSpeaker> Yeah. That was initially only set to lubuntu. But the problem being, we are using menu entry named "ubuntu" . We can keep it exclusive to Lubuntu if the name is "Lubuntu" 
<The_LoudSpeaker> I had raised a task on phab to see if we can change the name. 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T30: Theme GRUB] guiverc (Chris Guiver) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T30#3622
<The_LoudSpeaker> But there seems to be some ubuntu policy issues. @tsimonq2 had checked with others.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Let me see if I find that task.
<guiverc> yell at me The_LoudSpeaker if I wrote on wrong task etc
 * guiverc means in real life, not on IRC  (I can't here you from here!)
<The_LoudSpeaker> Yup. I am actually driving to my hometowm rn. Will check the task details, etc after lunch. Stopping by in my best friend's city for Lunch.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Hahaha in real life? Come to debconf this year. There I you can see me. 
<The_LoudSpeaker> It's virtual this time. 
<guiverc> :)
<The_LoudSpeaker> And I will be giving a presentation on my GSoC project.
<guiverc> thanks, will look up debconf20
<The_LoudSpeaker> Once the project is completed, I will be maintaining Android toolchain, kotlin and gradle in debian and all the derivatives. It's gonna be fun. :)
<The_LoudSpeaker> I will send invites to everyone in a couple of days.
<guiverc> well done & :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/389/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pavucontrol-qt/147/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_obconf-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_obconf-qt/390/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/583/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/643/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_screengrab FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_screengrab/143/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-globalkeys/143/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/144/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-session FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-session/391/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_pcmanfm-qt/170/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/388/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/359/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-archiver/168/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_libfm-qt/389/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libfm-qt/144/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_screengrab FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_screengrab/584/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qps FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qps/420/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-admin FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-admin/146/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qtermwidget FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qtermwidget/602/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_libqtxdg FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_libqtxdg/147/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-themes FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-themes/132/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/644/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools/342/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_qterminal FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_qterminal/644/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pavucontrol-qt/389/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-config FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-config/474/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-session FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-session/142/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_liblxqt/395/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_pcmanfm-qt/415/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/360/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-runner FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-runner/394/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-policykit/140/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_liblxqt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_liblxqt/395/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_lxqt-build-tools FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_lxqt-build-tools/124/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_obconf-qt FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_obconf-qt/147/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-openssh-askpass/381/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-themes FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-themes/360/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_lxqt-build-tools/342/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] focal_stable_compton-conf FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/focal_stable_compton-conf/386/
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Lubuntu CI] groovy_stable_qtermwidget FAILURE: https://ci.lubuntu.me/job/groovy_stable_qtermwidget/144/
<lubot> <RikMills> wow. Lintian 2.85 forks a new process for each test! no wonder autopkgtest runners were hanging running it
<lubot> <RikMills> @tsimonq2 ^^ not sure if that is an issue for your CI, but 2,86 in proposed should revert that change if so
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @RikMills [@tsimonq2 ^^ not sure if that is an issue for your CI, but 2.86 in proposed shou …], Nope, the CI uses a version of Lintian already packaged in a PPA
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We have manual control over it
<lubot> <RikMills> Makes sense. I have done similar for Kubuntu when needed
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ack :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sometime tomorrow I'll probably walk Dan or Walter through the new Lintian release process for CI
<lubot> <tsimonq2> As for right now, I see the batsignal
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Off I go for a few hours
<lubot> <kc2bez> @tsimonq2 [Sometime tomorrow I'll probably walk Dan or Walter through the new Lintian relea …], Let me know what time works best for you. My schedule is kinda tight tomorrow.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> ack :)
<lubot> <lynorian> I am having troubles with the changes to phab to get it into the manual but the text for that lookss great @tsimonq2
<lubot> <lynorian> with fast forward instead of merge
